# Wie sieht es 2018 an Euren Teichen aus?



## RKurzhals (22. Jan. 2018)

Hallo allerseits,
der Januar ist ja schon fast um, und eins der beliebtesten Themen ist noch nicht gestartet . Damit wir hier keinen Negativrekord aufstellen, will ich gleich mal den Anfang machen.
Noch gibt es nicht viel Erfreuliches zu sehen (es wird langsam höchste Zeit, dass ich mit der Schere loslege ). Neben dem Teich sieht's schon anders aus... .


----------



## Roeri (22. Jan. 2018)

Schnee und minus 5 Grad


----------



## jolantha (23. Jan. 2018)

Bei mir sieht es katastrophal aus, im Teich jede Menge Laub, und drumherum sowieso. Mein Rasen ist pitschnass und nicht begehbar . 
Der Teich ist schon 2 x übergelaufen , und wenn es so weitergeht, kann ich mir eine Sumpflandschaft anlegen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Jan. 2018)

keine Ahnung wie es am Teich aussieht. Ich war wegen dem Sauwetter schon seit 2 Wochen net mehr im Garten gewesen

Überlaufen tut er bestimmt immer noch (machte er wegen dem vielen Regen und tauendem Schnee auch schon den ganzen Dezember über


----------



## samorai (24. Jan. 2018)

Bei uns im brandenburgischen kommt der Winter nicht aus den "Puschen", Schnee ist selten und ist er mal da ist er auch gleich wieder weg. Schneeschieber u. Fräsen verrotten regelrecht in den Märkten. Der Grundwasser-Pegel steigt an.
Heute bei einer Luft-Temperatur von über 10 Grad sind die Fischlies mal sehr sachte umher geschwommen, sah irgendwie besser aus als wenn sie nur in der Tiefgarage abparken.


----------



## dizzzi (27. Jan. 2018)

Heute gutes Wetter in Köln. Fische wohl auf. Habe Ihnen einen kleinen Snack gegönnt.


----------



## dizzzi (28. Jan. 2018)

...und das Wasser trübt sich etwas ein...Vorboten des Frühlings...Hoffentlich..


----------



## Christopher (28. Jan. 2018)

Ich werde nocheinwenig warten ,da ich eine OP gehabt habe..
Ich denke mal, das ich im naechsten Monat das Unkraut entfernen werde.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Jan. 2018)

Meinem Teich geht es genau wie dem von Jolantha!

Heute morgen stellte ich mit Schrecken fest, dass der Überlauf verstopft war - der halbe hintere Garten war überschwemmt! Unser Teich ist ja ein großer naturnaher Teich ohne Folie oder Unterbau, der Lehm des Untergrunds hält das Wasser an Ort und Stelle. Die Regenrinnen aller Dächer (Haupthaus, Stall und Nachbarhaus) leiten ihren Regen in den Teich. Bei den Wassermengen, die in den letzten Monaten vom Himmel gefallen ist, ist der Teich sowieso immer rappelvoll. Der verstopfte Überlauf brachte das Fass schier zum Überlaufen: er lag heute morgen ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, die anliegenden Flächen (Rasen und Beete) standen unter Wasser. Den Ablauf freizulegen war das eine, zum anderen habe ich die dafür verwendete Harke dann gleich weiterverwendet, um jede Menge toter Pflanzen und Quecke aufs Ufer zu ziehen. Das sieht unmöglich aus! – geht aber im Moment nicht anders. Ich will die Tiere im Teich nicht mehr als notwendig aufscheuchen, deshalb mache ich jetzt erstmal nichts weiter. Ich musste aber die Masse toter Pflanzen so weit wie möglich reduzieren, da sie den Überlauf erneut zu verstopfen drohten.

Inzwischen hat der Teich wieder seinen normalen Pegel erreicht und jetzt heißt es abwarten. Der Boden ist derartig durchweicht, dass man ihn gar nicht betreten sollte, man stampft ja eh nur Löcher hinein. Und bei dem Wetter können wir ohnehin nicht viel machen. Das wird wohl ein geschäftiges Frühjahr, vermute ich.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (28. Jan. 2018)

Oje, Katrin, das klingt übel.
Ich fürchte ja, dass wir uns an derartige"Extremwetter" werden gewöhnen müssen.
Ich hatte Glück, Regenwasser, so es nicht direkt ab Himmel reinfällt wird nur eingeleitet, wenn ich das will und der "Überlauf" sind momentan nur das neu angelegte Weidenbeet und das Moorbeet, welches momentan eher ein Wasserbeet mit ein bisschen Torf und Weiden-Birkenbruch ist. Ich denk aber, __ Wollgras und Sumpfblutauge können das verkraften. Während ersteres nur vollaufen kann, weil ich wohl beim Uferwall geschlampt habe. Da muss ich im Frühjahr nochmal ran.

Eine andere Geschichte sind die blühende __ Wieseniris und die weit entwickelten __ Tulpen. Weil ich befürchte, dass es spätestens zu Fasching richtig kalt wird, war ich heute Abdeckreisig sammeln. Genug umgefallene oder gefällte __ Tannen und Fichten liegen hier im Wald ja rum.


----------



## Anja W. (28. Jan. 2018)

Hier soll es ja auch wieder kalt werden. Eigentlich wollte ich die Zweige von Weihnachtsbaum auf einige empfindliche Pflanzen legen, aber es ist zu warm. Wir haben jetzt noch 10°C und es weht ordentlich.

LG
Anja


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Beate,
ich fürchte auch, dass aus dem unglaublich vielen Regen hier in der Region in Zukunft noch sehr viel mehr Regen werden wird. Wir sind am überlegen, ob es sinnvoll wäre, den Bereich des Gartens, der ohnehin immer wieder überschwemmt wird, in ein Feuchtbiotop zu verwandeln (ich schrieb an andere Stelle bereits darüber). Wichtig wäre dabei aber, dass das Wasser, welches sich dort immer wieder sammelt, irgendwohin laufen kann (es versickert einfach nicht im Boden, der Lehm hält es an Ort und Stelle. In den Teich leiten wäre das Naheliegendste - aber das ist wegen des Nährstoffeintrags vermutlich nicht wirklich gut, oder? Wäre es eine Option, eine weitere __ Senke auszuheben, in der sich das Wasser neben dem großen Teich sammelt, und das Wasser dann über ein Kiesbett zu leiten oder irgendetwas, was dem Wasser die Nährstoffe entzieht? Ich kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus, aber kann man das Regenwasser, welches sich auf dieser Fläche sammelt, irgendwie auf natürliche Weise filtern und es dann ohne Schaden für den Teich in diesen einleiten? Ich kann dazu sagen, dass wir die Fläche nicht düngen, dass also auf diesem Weg keine Düngemittel ins Teichwasser geraten könnten.

@Anja: Zweige auf die Beete – gute Idee! Bei mir schauen auch schon alle Tulpenspitzen aus dem Boden und auch Krokusse und __ Narzissen scheinen sich schon zu rühren. Es wird doch bestimmt noch mal knackig kalt diesen Winter. Ich hoffe, dass meine beiden __ Magnolien das gut wegstecken …


----------



## Wetterleuchten (29. Jan. 2018)

@Anja W.
Die Kälte kommt noch. Bei uns im Süden soll's ab Wochenende frostig werden. Mein Bäumchen ist längst aufgebraucht, ich sammle Nachschub, weil ich im Herbst in meiner "Not" überall wild Zwiebeln vergrub, wo ich noch Platz zum buddeln fand. Sohnemann arbeitet in einer Gärtnerei und kann's immer noch nicht ertragen, wenn gesunde Pflanzen auf den Kompost __ fliegen, nur weil die Saison rum ist oder ein Schaubeet abgeräumt wird. Der hat uns regelrecht überschwemmt mit Zwiebeln, (und Dachpflanzen) "leidet" aber wenigstens mit, weil er in seinem Garten natürlich auch jede Menge verbuddelt hat.  Jetzt sprießt es überall, aber für manches ist es echt noch zu früh.

@Kathrinvdm

Hm, schwierig. Kommt auf die Größe deines Grundstücks und die Lage des Teichs an. Ich meine, ein __ Schilf-__ Seggen-bepflanzter Kiesfilter könnte funktionieren, braucht aber sehr viel Platz um effektiv zu sein. Ich selbst habe erst letztes Jahr einen solchen ausgeräumt, weil er hoffnungslos zugewuchert war und viel zu klein. Dass das ein Kiesfiltergraben sein sollte, erkannte ich erst beim ausräumen, der war schon bei Übernahme vor 10 Jahren zugewuchert und nicht mehr funktionstüchtig gewesen. Bei kleineren Teichen funktioniert sowas womöglich nur gepumpt, kenne ich mich aber nicht mit aus. "in der Natur" sind solche Gewässer mit Schilfgürtel eher größer.
Interessant finde ich die Option einen Teil des Gartens für ein Feuchbiotop "zu opfern". Da gibt's ja auch natürliche Vorbilder. Bei uns im Mittelgebirge läuft zwar Wasser grundsätzlich in Form von Bächen den Berg runter, aber es gibt natürlich auch Senken und flache Stellen mit undurchlässigem Untergrund, wo Wiesen dann ganz oder teilweise an vielen Tagen des Jahres unter Wasser stehen. Je nach Nährstoffangebot und Bodenchemie hat man dann Staudenfluren mit __ Mädesüß, __ Blutweiderich, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Hahnenfüßen, kleine Bruchwäldchen usw. Das Wasser versickert/verdunstet dort sehr langsam und man kann auch an einem heißen, trockenen Sommertag plötzlich knöcheltief im Wasser stehen . Solche Wiesen werden immer seltener, weil sie schwer zu bewirtschaften sind, als nasse Wiese "funktionieren"  sie natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Jan. 2018)

Liebe Beate,
ich glaube, ich habe kaum eine andere Wahl – sofern ich nicht anfangen will, den Garten großflächig zu drainieren … Und daran möchte ich nicht mal denken! Der Bereich für die Feuchtwiese ist bestimmt 100 Quadratmeter groß und ich kann ihn aber leichten Herzens opfern, weil das Grundstück mit knapp 2400 qm ohnehin riesig ist. Eine Feuchtwiesen-Naturlandschaft wäre in diesem Bereich mein Favorit, er liegt direkt vorm Knick zum Nachbarn* hin, das würde also mit __ Erlen und __ Birken im Hintergrund gut passen. __ Mädesüß und __ Blutweiderich sind auch schon da, dazu Unmengen von __ Pestwurz. Und Gartenfarne habe ich an anderer Stelle übrig und werde sie verpflanzen. Zuvor muss ich nur den blöden Rasen entfernen, den der Hausvorbesitzer in diesem klitschnassen Bereich gesät hat. Das war echt nicht schlau – es ist selten trocken genug zum Mähen …

*Dessen Grundstück einen guten Meter höher liegt, so dass aus dem Hang zusätzlich Wasser in unseren Garten läuft.


----------



## Anja W. (29. Jan. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist auf dem Weg zum nächsten Dorf eine Wiese, in der die Fläche der __ Binsen jedes Jahr größer wird. Dort ist es wohl auch dauerhaft feucht. Ich bin mal gespannt, was sich da noch so ansiedelt. Wenn ich etwas Neues sehe, berichte ich mal. Vielleicht kann man das ja als Idee gebrauchen. 

Herzliche Grüße 
Anja


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Jan. 2018)

Oh ja, sehr gerne berichten!


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,
das mit dem feuchten und warmen Wetter ist auch bei uns so - das soll sich ja diese Woche noch ändern. Vielen vorwitzigen Pflanzen wird das gar nicht gefallen, wobei so ein "Vorfrühling" nicht der erste für mich war. Am Teich habe ich begonnen aufzuräumen, und nebenbei hab' ich auch mal durch die Gärten geschaut, und mich über die ersten __ Frühblüher gefreut .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Jan. 2018)

heute (dem ersten Tag mit blauem Himmel und Sonne seit anfang November hier in Marburg) sahs so aus

im klaren Wasser mit Sichttiefe 1,6m (seit letztes Jahr alle "Buddelfische" rausgefolgen sind) tummen sich Unmengen von Wasserflöhen, Mückenlarven, Würmchen ect. -  auf Bild 6 leider kaum zu erkennen) und auch so komisches grünes Zeugs zwischen dem Fettblatt (leztes Foto). Sind das etwa Fadenalgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Jan. 2018)

Grünzeug rund um den teich ist auch auszumachen

bei den Osterglocken (normale und den __ Alpenveilchen-__ Narzissen) sind schon überall die Blütenknospen sichtbar

die __ Blaukissen schieben immer mal einzelne Blüten

am Teich treiben die Rosenprimeln - Foto 2

auf der Wiese überall blühende __ Gänseblümchen - Foto 6

Bärlauch kann bald geerntet werden - Foto 4

überall in Garten bühen die stinkende Nieswurz - Foto 5

Krokuse sind am aufblühen - Foto 3

und in der Ligusterhecke haben einige __ Iris reticulata Knollen überlebt, sind eingewurzelt  und blühen nun  (nachdem der grünzeughassende Schwager da letztes Jahr nen Blumentopf voll wutentbrannt reingekickt hatte weil der ihm beim mähen im Weg stand) - Foto 1


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Feb. 2018)

Im Moment sieht es so aus!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Im Moment sieht es so aus!



so siehts auch heute bei mir aus


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,
so sieht's auch bei uns aus. Ich hab' am WE die "Winterpumpe" ausgetauscht, weil die alte nicht mehr wollte. Selbst im AQ im Wohnzimmer sind die Fische unlustig ... .


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Feb. 2018)

Bilder vom 04.02.2018
Leider kein richtiger Winter mit Eis und Schnee auf dem Teich.
Fadenalgen behaupten sich super.....
Die großen Koi sind lieber am Boden und die Kleinen wuseln gerne weiter oben rum.
Filteranlage läuft mit der Thomas 60/80 und dem LH immernoch problemos durch.


----------



## Annett (6. Feb. 2018)

So sah es am Sonntag dem 4.2. bei uns am Teich aus:  

Mittlerweile hat der Teich eine Eisschicht und ich werde wohl morgen den Rückschnitt mit dem Freischneider vornehmen.  Der liegt seit heute im Heizraum um sich aufzuwärmen. 

Danach sieht es nicht mehr so nett aus, geht aber bedeutend schneller als von Hand.


----------



## Aquaga (13. Feb. 2018)

Gestern hat es schon wieder etwas geschneit...... unser kleiner Terrassenteich sieht leider momentan trotzdem etwas trostlos aus.
Also ich bin dafür das jetzt der Frühling gerne mal kommen kann.
Zumal unser Yamabuki-Tosai von Konishi (oben links vom Futterkreis) der im Spätsommer letzten Jahres spontan bei uns eingezogen ist,
bestimmt gerne schon in den großen Teich umziehen möchte 

 

Beste Grüße
Gabor


----------



## ina1912 (13. Feb. 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

bei uns am Teich sah es heute morgen so aus, in Ermangelung einer Schneelandschaft lade ich mal Frostfotos hoch. der eisfreihalter funktioniert.
          

die Idee von Annett das Gestrüpp über dem Eis abzuschneiden, kam mir am We auch und die werde ich auch aufgreifen. dann fällt nicht soviel Zeug ins Wasser.  nur einen Freischneider habe ich leider nicht. 

lg Ina


----------



## Digicat (13. Feb. 2018)

Es schneit schon wieder leicht ... deshalb ist das Bild so dunkel ...

  

Es schneit immer so zizerlweise paar Zentimeter, die fallweise untertags auch wieder wegtauen.
Bis auf den einen Tag (29.01.2018) mit +18°C hat es immer um die 0°C.

LG
Helmut


----------



## samorai (13. Feb. 2018)

Mein relativ kleiner Teich ist 3/4 mit einer ca. 3 cm dicken Eisschicht überzogen.
Zur Zeit haben wir sehr schönes Wetter mit Sonne und 5-7 Grad am Tage.
In der Nacht sinken die Temp's auf -2 bis -3 Grad und man kann deutlich hören was das Eis ab 18 Uhr für Spannungen aufbaut. 
Ein leises knirschen und knacken zieht sich dann durch unseren Garten.
Gestern war es besonders krass, da hat es sich angehört als ob ein Nager an irgend etwas schabt / nagt, ich und meine Gattin haben sehr die Ohren gespitzt, denn wir wussten im ersten Moment nicht was es ist.

Heute ist dann noch der Fuchs ganz locker über das Eis der anschließenden Wiese hinterm Gartenzaun vorbei getrabt. Den Gefatter Reinecke konnte ich schon öfter beobachten und schätze ihn auf 2 Jahre. 
Ein paar Kraniche sind wieder da, sie tröten was das Zeug hält, auch andere Vögel legen sich voll rein und pfeifen ihr Lied von den Dächern. .....Vorboten ????


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Feb. 2018)

Hi Ron,

ja, die Vögel zwitschern schon wieder was das Zeug hält. Vorhin beim beobachten der vielen Vögel an den Futterstellen im Garten waren auch schon wieder  ein Dutzend __ Stare zu sehen bei denen die ersten Männchen anfangen sich ihren metallischen Hochzeitslook zuzulegen

MfG Frank


----------



## koichteich (14. Feb. 2018)

Moin, aktuell sind es noch 3 Grad Luft. Das Wasser war vor 30 min plus 4,1 seit 11:00.
Ich hatte heute früh kaum noch einen Spalt um den schwachen, 150W, Eisfreihalter. Geblubber angemacht, Fläche nun größer.
Aber jetzt kommt der Hammer. Ich habe im "Luft-Pumpengehäuse" 4 Grabkerzen aufgestellt. Seitdem (16:30) ist dort knapp 10 Grad plus und das Wasser hat 4,3 Grad in 1,2 m. Es wurde wärmer. Unglaublich. 

 

Die Eisschicht ist etwa 3-5cm dick. Nachts sind seit Tagen -5 bis -8 Grad in der Luft. Tagsüber kaum über Null.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Michael H (14. Feb. 2018)

Hallo
Heute morgen -6 Grad und Heute Abend +8 Grad ...
    
Wird Zeit das wieder gefiltert wird , langsam gehts los mit den Algen ....


----------



## samorai (14. Feb. 2018)

He @koichteich , Du weißt schon das die Kerzen Sauerstoff verbrauchen.
Welches Gas Du in den Teich schickst, weißt Du nicht direkt.
Solange die Kerzen nicht ausgehen ist noch ein gewisser Sauerstoff-Anteil geboten.


----------



## koichteich (14. Feb. 2018)

Moin Ron,
das weiß ich. Aber auf das Volumen plus der Ausgasung und mein Gehäuse ist super undicht, denke ich das es dem Teich in 2h nicht weh tut. Das Gehäuse ist ja nicht Luftdicht. Das Einblasen erfolgte in 20cm Tiefe. Ich fand es überraschend das dennoch die Temperatur um 0,2 Grad gestiegen ist in 1,2m.
Diese Konstruktion sollte auch mehr ein Experiment mit Weiterentwicklung sein.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## samorai (14. Feb. 2018)

Okay Andreas, leider lesen auch viele Nacharmer mit und versuchen noch ein's drauf zusetzen, deshalb der kleine Dämpfer.


koichteich schrieb:


> Diese Konstruktion sollte auch mehr ein Experiment mit Weiterentwicklung sein.


Überraschung?Immer gut!


----------



## koichteich (14. Feb. 2018)

Tja Ron, da hast du wohl recht. Natürlich bauen wir hier im Forum nur Eigenbauten mit Versuchen und lernen daraus. Viele Annahmen der Physik/Chemie erklären sich natürlich aufgrund der allgemeinen Schulbildung. Ich versuchte dieses mit dem angegebenen Zeitraum als VERSUCH zu deklarieren. Das bei einer brennenden Kerze natürlich Russ ect. entsteht setzte ich vorraus. Es sollte lediglich mit einfachen Mitteln eine kurzfristige, zum anregenden Denken, (auch mir) eine Hilfestellung erklärt werden. Der Deckel wurde auch dadei von mir mehrmals geöffnet ohne Wärmeverlust im Teich.
Dennoch, wie kommen in der Tiefe 0,2 Grad mehr in 30 min zustande wenn der Sprudler nur 20cm reinragt ?
Keine Ahnung...
Danke Ron und
 Gruß Andreas


----------



## koichteich (15. Feb. 2018)

Beantworte ich selbst. Vielleicht erreichen mehr Sonnenstrahlen die Schwarze Folie durch die größere Eisöffnung...


----------



## troll20 (15. Feb. 2018)

Einfachste Lösung für dein Problem.
Die Dichte des 4º kalten Wassers ist am geringstem und darum steigt es nach oben .


----------



## Teich4You (15. Feb. 2018)

Am Teich sieht es leider meist frostig aus.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Feb. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die Dichte des 4º kalten Wassers ist am geringstem und darum steigt es nach oben .



Eigentlich ist es genau anders rum.


----------



## koichteich (16. Feb. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Einfachste Lösung für dein Problem.
> Die Dichte des 4º kalten Wassers ist am geringstem und darum steigt es nach oben .



Moin, unten hatte es 4,3 und oben 4 Grad. Aber es blieb auch über Nacht so also kein Kerzenerfolg. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## axel120470 (17. Feb. 2018)

Hallo zusammen. Wie es am Teich aussieht? Nun, so :
    
Habe den Tag heute genutzt um meinen Filterschacht größer zu schachten. Für meinen Druckfilter , der den Pflanzenfilter versorgt.
  
Ich schufte und die Rasselbande liegt gemütlich rum


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Feb. 2018)

Verschneit ..


----------



## Aquaga (18. Feb. 2018)

Neuschnee vom gestrigen Kälteeinbruch im Ländle......


----------



## muh.gp (18. Feb. 2018)

Gleiche Gegend, gleiches Szenario... don't like it!


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> don't like


Ich mag es so lange es bei euch bleibt 
Hier +3º und bewölkt.


----------



## samorai (18. Feb. 2018)

Bei uns scheint es etwas vorwärts zu gehen.
Im Nord-Teich ist das Eis gewichen, nur hinter der Brücke noch nicht.
Hoffentlich zieht sich das ganze nicht so lange hin.   

In der Tiefgarage ist alles ruhig.


----------



## Ida17 (26. Feb. 2018)

Moin zusammen,
Im Pott ist's ziemlich frostig, die Fische haben sich zum Teil in die umgekippten Seerosenpötte verkrochen  
Wird Zeit, dass der Frühling kommt!


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,

frostig siehts aus. Die Eisdecke dürfte jetzt so 12 cm dich sein. Am Samstag wurden trotz klirrender Kälte und Ostwind die Gräser geschnitten.


----------



## Erich Willems (26. Feb. 2018)

Also bei mir sind alle 3+1 Teiche dick zugefroren.
Dauerfrost seit 1w.
Weiß und Eis.
Bilder kann ich erst wieder am Wochenende machen, da ich Tagsüber unter der Woche nicht da bin.

Heute am Morgen -12°C
Tags: -7°C


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. Feb. 2018)

Nicht alles was gut aussieht, muss einem auch gefallen ...


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Feb. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> frostig siehts aus.


Vor allen sieht es klar aus. Bei mir ist keine Sicht durch das Eis.....heute hat es noch mal geschneit.....nun ist alles vorbei.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,
kalt ist's auch bei uns. Der teich begann schon vorige Woche zu vereisen, mittlerweile sind's mindestens 10 cm. So sah's noch letzte Woche aus:


----------



## Michael H (28. Feb. 2018)

Hallo
Bei mir hat nun auch der Winter zugeschlagen.
Meine Provisorischen Filtertonne wurde heute Nacht bei -12 Grad geknackt . Muß zu Glück heute morgen 5-6 Uhr passiert sein , so hat mein Teich nur 10 cm Wasser verloren dadurch .
      
Dürfte ein wenig länger dauern bis die Tonne wieder abgetaut ist .
Ansonsten kämpft noch  ein LH unerschrocken gegen die Kälte an , warum der andere nicht mehr will mus ich mal schauen am Wochenende ..
    
Morgen soll der Winter ja vorbei sein und zum Wochenbeginn gibt es wieder zweistelligen PLUS Grade ......


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Feb. 2018)

Gestern waren es Früh -16 und Heute nur noch -10.
Filteranlage läuft immernoch mit der kleinen Thomas AP60/80 am LH problemlos durch.
Durch die beiden Kreis(el)strömungen selbst bei den frostigen Temp. keine geschlossene Eisdecke.


----------



## krallowa (1. März 2018)

So,
dann will ich auch mal kurz was zeigen.
In der Nacht -10°, momentan -4°.
 
 

Fast keine Bewegung mehr bei den Fischen, alles ruhig.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## ThorstenC (3. März 2018)

Am 02.03.2018 waren es früh wieder -14.
Die freie Eisfläche ist auch etwas kleiner geworden.
Die großen Koi sind unten und die kleinen immer in ca. 0,5m Tefe.
In dem Eis werden feine Gasblasen mit eingeschlossen.
Vermutlich ist es Sauerstoff, der von Algenrasen und UW- Pflanzen produziert wird.


----------



## Michael H (3. März 2018)

Morsche

Schnee halt , bei 0 Grad . ( ob Plus oder Minus könnt ihr euch aussuchen)


----------



## samorai (3. März 2018)

Na dann will ich mal meine “Eisberge“ zeigen.
Letzte Nacht wieder -11°, natürliche Abdeckung


----------



## Teichfreund77 (3. März 2018)

So ähnlich sieht es auch bei mir aus, ab Morgen sollen wir ja wieder im Plus Bereich sein.
Hoffentlich schmilzt dann schnell die Eisdecke weg.


----------



## axel120470 (3. März 2018)

Juhu. Der Frühling ist da. Plus 2 Grad und der Garten steht in voller Blüte Die __ Schneeglöckchen blühen so reichlich das man gar kein grün mehr sieht


----------



## trampelkraut (4. März 2018)

Das war richtiges Teichwetter heute, 13°C und Sonne. Das Eis wird stumpf und taut.

            

wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntagabend.


----------



## Teich4You (4. März 2018)

Hier fängt der Frühling auch endlich an.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. März 2018)

Eis kann ja auch mal schöne Seiten haben....
Rangsdorfer See südlich Berlin ist immer viel los...Der See war am Westufer noch nicht zugefroren...und am Seehotel haben die Vögel einen Pool freigehalten...

Auf dem Teich kann das Zeugs ruhig schmelzen...


----------



## Ida17 (5. März 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin wirklich froh, dass das Eis zurückgeht und es wärmer wird  
Am Teich sieht es aus wie Hulle, die Eisschmelze offenbarte mir heute morgen einen Wasserverlust von locker 10cm, na hoffentlich ist da kein Loch  

Und der Halunke hatte sich am Samstag dreist herangepirscht, zum Glück keine Verluste 

Na denn, einen schönen Start in die Woche wünsche ich Euch, ich geh jetzt buddeln


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. März 2018)

Hallo, alle zusammen
hier sieht's auch nicht besser aus, dicke Eisschicht, aber heute sind zumindest +- Grade!  Also, es kann nur besser werden!
Macht's gut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. März 2018)

Na also, es wird doch...die ersten Frühlingsboten,


----------



## RobDust (11. März 2018)

Der Frühling kommt in großen Schritten ! +14grad ..... kein Eis. Fische flitzen und essen  ich hoffe die Pflanzen kommen bald wieder. Sieht noch sehr Trost aus alles... leider hatten wir auch Verluste. 1 Baby __ shubunkin (und er hatte sogar schon einen Namen) hat es nicht geschaft....


----------



## Petta (11. März 2018)

Tach auch,
so,die Teiche sind eisfrei.Habe heute die letzten Schollen abgefischt
Teilweise bis 18cm dick.
Temperaturen......Luft 14,2°.....Wasser bei 20cm 6,2° und bei 1 Meter 9°.
Morgen werden die Filter klargemacht und dann entscheiden die Temperaturen ob ich schon starte oder noch warte.


----------



## dizzzi (11. März 2018)

Köln 15 Grad und in Wasser 8 Grad bei  1,8m.

Koi's betteln...


----------



## tosa (11. März 2018)

17 Grad Luft, Teich derzeit 15,5 Grad ohne Heizung, dafür aber mit Folientunnel abgedeckt (wobei er den ganzen Winter um die 14 Grad Grundtemperatur hatte).


----------



## samorai (11. März 2018)

Nicht abgedeckt 2,3° noch halb mit Eis bedeckt, dient besten falls zum Bier kühlen.      
Keine Verluste


----------



## Limnos (16. März 2018)

Den Teich habe ich "optisch" vergrößert, in dem ich den Uferpflanzenstreifen auf ein Drittel seiner Breite reduziert, bzw an andererStelle ganz entfernt habe. Leider ist er jetzt auch um ca. 8 cm weniger tief geworden, weil sich über mehr als 30 Jahre hinweg die aufgeschütteten Ränder gesetzt haben. Aber es ist immer noch die erste Folie von 8m x 6m. Sie ist aber so verhärtet, dass ich nicht mehr daran rühren will. Fische sind kaum noch darin. Zumindest lassen sich die Goldfische, die ich im Herbst eingesetzt habe, nicht mehr sehen.

           

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (16. März 2018)

Limnos schrieb:


>


Was für eine Palme hat du da und ist dein einziger Winterschutz die Lage dicht an dem Haus ?


----------



## Annett (16. März 2018)

Vor zwei Tagen noch zwei __ Molche beim Blätter abfischen aus Versehen mit aus dem Teich gezogen 
  
und heute ist alles wieder weiß. 
  
Hoffentlich friert der Teich nicht komplett zu!!


----------



## Annett (17. März 2018)

Und es flockt munter weiter.


----------



## Limnos (17. März 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was für eine Palme hat du da und ist dein einziger Winterschutz die Lage dicht an dem Haus ?



Hallo Totto

Die Palme ist eine Hanfpalme, Trachycarpus fortunei, und schon schon seit über 20 Jahren draußen. Sie soll bis -13°C frosthart sein. Sie blüht auch regelmäßig. Selbst Jungpflanzen aus den Früchten überleben z.T..Ob das Haus einen gewissen Schutz gewährt, weiß ich nicht. Es ist nämlich die Ostseite, von der die kältesten Winde kommen. Allerdings haben wir vom Makroklima her mit die mildesten Winter in Deutschland. Ich habe noch einige Mittelmeergewächse permanent draußen: __ Lorbeer, Pinie, Zypresse, Krummstab (Arisaema proboscoides), Italienischen __ Aronstab, __ Mäusedorn (Ruscus), ohne dass ich Winterschutz in irgendeiner Form geben müsste. Dem Golfstrom und der relativen Meeresnähe sei Dank. (200 km bis Ärmelkanal, und flaches Land dazwischen) 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2018)

Limnos schrieb:


> Trachycarpus fortunei,



Trachycarpus fortunei, dachte ich mir schon. Habe einige kleine außgepflanzt und mache bis jetzt immer eine Laubschüttung um Ministamm bis zum Palmenherz so das nur die Blätter herraus schauen...

Kalte Winde kommen bei uns eher aus dem Westen? Dürfte bei Euch doch auch kälter als -13°C gewesen sein in den letzten 20 Jahren ....oder wie alt ist die Palme?

Ecke um Mönchengladbach also eher Ruhrgebiet. ..... __ Moorfrosch am Niederrein.
Bin eher bei Minden ..... ist aber schon bisschen kälter und derzeit noch kein Flamingogebiet.
Wobei wir ein schönes Moor haben.


----------



## Aquaga (18. März 2018)

Oh nein, jetzt hat sich der Winter auch in den Süden verirrt......

 

Die Paddler stehen nach den warmen Tagen auch ganz irritiert im Teich herum: 

Schon wieder Winter? Sollen wir nun zum Futterring kommen? Oder ist wieder Fasten angesagt?......
....  mal lieber abwarten was passiert.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. März 2018)

Vom Schnee bleiben wir meistens verschont, nur -3 Grad Außentemperatur, dafür aber Sonne.


----------



## Limnos (18. März 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Trachycarpus fortunei, dachte ich mir schon. Habe einige kleine außgepflanzt und mache bis jetzt immer eine Laubschüttung um Ministamm bis zum Palmenherz so das nur die Blätter herraus schauen...
> 
> Kalte Winde kommen bei uns eher aus dem Westen? Dürfte bei Euch doch auch kälter als -13°C gewesen sein in den letzten 20 Jahren ....oder wie alt ist die Palme?
> 
> ...



Wir haben zwar in der Hauptsache Winde aus West-Südwest, aber die kommen vom Meer, und das ist im Winter wärmer als die Luft, vor allem dank Golfstrom. Dafür ist es aber auch im Sommer weniger heiß, eben ozeanisches Klima. Unsere Gegend ist auch das östlichste Vorkommen einiger atlantischer Pflanzen wie Grauheide oder Gagel.
Die Frostfestigkeit hängt auch von der Dauer der Kälte und von der Feuchtigkeit ab. Trockene Kälte wird besser vertragen, als wenn es im Winter zu nass ist. Manche Stauden decke ich im Winter deswegen mit Dachpappestücken ab.
Bei Minden habt ihr wahrscheinlich  Klimazone 7a oder 7b (USDA Klimazonen)
Die Flamingos ziehen aber, meines Wissens, im Winter fort. Inzwischen gibt es auch Flamingos am Bodensee und an den oberbayrischen Seen.
Wir haben hier nur ganz kleine Niedermoore beiderseits der niederländischen Grenze. Hochmoor gibt es noch im hohen Venn im deutsch-belgischen Grenzgebiet.

http://green-24.de/forum/resources/...i/126527?sid=20c6ffe9574e3ae0f33c2eadad8f5f7c

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## trampelkraut (18. März 2018)

Blick heute morgen aus dem Fenster

   

Ich habs langsam satt.Bin echt am überlegen ob ich die Palme nochmal einpacken soll. Meine Frau musste sie ja unbedingt gegen meine Bedenken auspacken.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. März 2018)

Limnos schrieb:


> Bei Minden habt ihr wahrscheinlich Klimazone 7a oder 7b (USDA Klimazonen)


7b nach den Karten. Ca. auf 60-70NN vor dem Wiehengebirge. Von uns bis zur Küste  ...... egal ab Norst- oder Ostsee ist nur noch plattes Land.
Südlich von uns ist dann die erste Erhebung. Bis auf  ca. 300NN https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ca/Falk_Oberdorf_Gelandeschnitt.png

Somit zieht bei uns vor dem Hügel schon mal ein ein scharfer Westwind lang




trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bin echt am überlegen ob ich die Palme nochmal einpacken soll.


Unbedingt noch mal einpacken.....heute noch. Wenn es nicht schon zu spät ist.
Die war bestimmt nicht billig mit so einem großen Stamm. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...an-euren-teichen-aus.48723/page-3#post-572300


----------



## ThorstenC (19. März 2018)

Eis war weg und kam wieder. Hoffentlich zum letzten Mal.
Gefiederte Gäste fanden sich auch wieder ein.
Hab mich schon gewundert, warum der Koi-Nachwuchsschwarm sich komplett unter der Brücke versteckte...


----------



## ThorstenC (19. März 2018)

Das Eis ist übrigens so dünn, daß sogar die Entchen einbrachen, als sie starten mußten.

Noch ein paar Nachwuchsbilder der "Kleinen" unter der Brücke.


----------



## samorai (24. März 2018)

Heute sind meine U-Boote langsam aus der Tiefgarage aufgetaucht.
Der __ Hel-x Filter wurde gestern gereinigt und  etwas modifiziert, heute war der Bachlauf mit einer Vollreinigung dran.
Alles fertig, fehlen nur die richtigen Temperaturen zum Start.
    
WW wurde auch durch 
geführt.
Für 4 Monate nicht filtern finde ich das Wasser gar nicht so schlecht, ist natürlich Ansicht-Sache.
Den Teich reinige als letztes, wenn sich die __ Frösche wieder zeigen.


----------



## koichteich (24. März 2018)

Moin alle, wie bei Ron alles gemacht. Außer das ich 2h den VLCF angeschmissen habe. Mach ich morgen direkt in der früh. Die WT lassen das zu, selbst unten. Unten 5,3 Grad, oben 7.


----------



## trampelkraut (25. März 2018)

Hallo,

gestern passte das Wetter und ich hatte Zeit (besser gesagt ich hab sie mir einfach genommen) und der Teich wurde vom Winterschmodder befreit. Es hatte sich über den Winter eine 1cm dicke hellgrüne Mulmschicht gebildet. Neben einigem an Laub kamen auch noch einige Steine (Werk meiner beiden Enkel) und zwei aufgeweichte Silvesterraketen zum Vorschein. Dank Vermörtelung und glattem Teichboden ist das reinigen in 2 Stunden erledigt.

      

wie ihr auf dem letzten Bild seht erwartet mich an meinem Grundstück eine Baustelle, (Gasleitung) bin mal gespannt ob ich am Montagabend noch auf mein Grundstück fahren kann.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. März 2018)

Frühling...vorerst..

Von ca. 200 Nachwuchskoi sind leider...vielleicht noch 20 übrig.

Irgendwas hat mir die spurlos weggefressen...dabei wollte ich doch selber selektieren

Habe erstmal nur die Wildkamera scharf gemacht.

Die 13 grossem Koi sind Heil und entspannt wie immer...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2018)

sieht z.Z noch was kahl im/am Teich aus, aber die letzten 3 Tage explodierte im Wasser das Leben

Mengen von Rückenschwimmern schwimmen "Huckepack" zwischen den Pflanzen/-resten
da außer 50 __ Moderlieschen - von denen allerdings bisher noch rein gar nix zu sehn ist -  ja keine Fische mehr drin sind ist das Kleintierleben so hoch wie noch nie in den letzen 25 Jahren (leuchtet man bei Dunkelheit mit der Taschenlampe rein kommt das Licht kaum bis zum Boden so wimmelt es im Wasser

die Pflanzen sind gestartet (im Wasser sind Seerosen und __ Hechtkraut  sichtbar am Neutrieb und am Ufer sind die Sumpfdotterblumen kräftig am loslegen)

ein Kröterich ist auch am ücken

der erste __ Maikäfer war vorgestern (im Wohnzimmer !!!) auch schon munter unterwegs (da war irgendwo in den Blumentöpfen, die ja ab April/Mai draußen stehen, ein Engerling unterwegs

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (25. März 2018)

Ab heute "blättscherts" wieder.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. März 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ab heute "blättscherts" wieder.


Bei mir seid gestern......Wetterbericht sagt aber das es am WE wieder unter 6°C gehen soll....dann besser nicht mehr ...


----------



## RKurzhals (25. März 2018)

Hallo,
seit dem Wochenende haben auch wir wieder frühlingshafte Temperaturen... . Der Filter läuft noch nicht, weil der TroFi ein neues Sieb bekommen soll . So feiern die Algen erst mal fröhliche Urständ, wie jedes Jahr . Die Fische fingen schon an, sich am Teichrand zu "sonnen".


----------



## Michael H (30. März 2018)

Morsche
Aktuelles Video ....




_View: https://youtu.be/OExKHRjbKP8_


So 2000 Liter Wasser auf dem Rasen machen sich auch gut ...


----------



## Tomy26 (30. März 2018)

Hallo

Ja es wird, letztes Wochenende den ganze Wintermulm raus und siehe da das Wasser ist glasklar.
Nur der bewuchs lässt noch auf sich warten.
  

Dafür hab ich __ Frösche ohne ende. Im Schwimmteich waren es heute 12.


----------



## trampelkraut (31. März 2018)

Hallo, wider erwarten hatten wir heute einen schönen Frühlingstag.  


       

Im Pflanzenteich kommen die Seerosenblätter hoch es wird langsam.


----------



## Limnos (1. Apr. 2018)

Den Innenrand-Pflanzenstreifen habe ich jetzt drastisch verschmälert. Der Teich ist nun viel größer geworden.


----------



## Skadi (1. Apr. 2018)

Hallo und frohe Ostern alle zusammen ...
Auch mein Teich hat den ersten Winter gut überstanden. Letztes Wochenende habe ich meinen Schlammsauger ausprobiert  ... allerdings hätte ich mir das sparen können, hat sich nicht wirklich gelohnt ... habe im Herbst aber auch immer alles rausgekeschert.
Leider haben zwei von meinen drei Teichmuscheln nicht überlebt .
__ Frösche und __ Kröten haben sich im Teich auch angesiedelt und einen Molch habe ich auch schon gesehen .
Die Pflanzen kommen gaaanz langsam in Gang  ... aber das Wetter soll ja jetzt endlich besser werden.


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Apr. 2018)

Gestern wurde die Grillsaison bei uns eröffnet! Bei 17°C und Sonne.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Apr. 2018)

Guten Morgen,

Komme gerade vom __ Enten jagen. Seit drei Tagen versucht sich ein Entenpaar am Teich einzunisten. Jedes Frühjahr das gleiche.


----------



## Michael H (7. Apr. 2018)

Morsche
Ich hoffe du hast ein gutes Entenbraten Rezept ....

Ansonsten Geiles Wetter , so kann es weitergehen.....


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Apr. 2018)

Nur die Entenbrust reicht....
Schön lange in Sahnesauce köcheln lassen.
Das rupfen und ausnehmen lohnt sich nicht...

Bei uns kommen auch die __ Enten...wollen immer das Fischfutter  wegfressen.
Darf ich aber nur verscheuchen.


----------



## Limnos (7. Apr. 2018)

Habe auch ein Paar vorgestern zweimal verscheuchen müssen.Bisher sind sie nicht wieder gekommen. Vor einigen Jahren haben wir mal eine Ente brüten lassen, aber die Jungen wurden rapide weniger. Sie gerieten aufs Nachbargrundstück, wohin die Mutter ihnen nicht folgen konnte, und von dem sie wg. Höhenunterschieds nicht zurückkehren konnten. Es wurde nur eins flügge. Schaden oder sichtbaren Schmutz haben sie aber nicht angerichtet.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2018)

So passt das Wetter,

die Natur wacht so langsam auf. Ich vielleicht auch, da ist meine Frau voller Hoffnung ...

Die Fische sind jedenfalls schon munter und freuen sich über jedes zusätzliche Grad Wassertemperatur.
 

Der dicke Clown ist wie die Jahre zuvor immer total neugierig, am wenigsten schreckhaft und hat schon wieder pausenlos Hunger:
 

Hier beim Plausch während des Frühlingsspaziergangs:
 
Vielleicht meckern sie aber auch über zu wenig Futter und durchsuchen deswegen die Kübel nach verwertbaren Zeugs?
Mann weiß es nicht, meine Frau auch nicht. 
 

Und endlich, nach fast genau 13 Monaten: Hochteich mal anders ...
 


Ich geh mal raus in die Sonne.
Der Liegestuhl müsste noch frei sein, habe ihn doch extra mit dem Handtuch als besetzt gekennzeichnet. 
Muss ihn nur noch etwas drehen. 

Dann kann ich meiner Frau zuschauen wie sie den Plastepool zusammenfaltet ...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Haggard (9. Apr. 2018)

Hier mal ein Bild von gestern, wo ich gerade die Teichgrube am Leerpumpen war. Heute Morgen ist schon wieder ein wenig Wasser drin, Grundwasserspiegel noch zu hoch.Soll ja jetzt die Woche trocken bleiben, also kann es im Urlaub dann weiter gehen, die Verrohrung soll dann rein.


----------



## center (9. Apr. 2018)

1 Stunde die Säule im Teich gleich große Versammlung. Bestimmt auch, weil sich das Wasser dort schön aufwärmt.


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Apr. 2018)

Hallo, habe heute mal etwas gegärtnert.

Der Uferbereich am Pflanzenteich sah ziemlich leer aus, es wird zwar so langsam etwas grün aber letztes Jahr gab es einige Lücken.

  

So sah es vorher aus, die fette __ Sumpfdotterblume im Vordergrund habe ich erst vor 2 Tagen gepflanzt. Hat mir ein Bekannter aus seinem Wald mitgebracht. Ich habe mir noch ein paar Pflanzen besorgt und um den Teich gepflanzt.

         

Jetzt hoffe ich das alles gut anwächst und der Bewuchs etwas geschlossener wird.

    

Und so sieht es jetzt aus.


----------



## Skadi (14. Apr. 2018)

... habe heute den ersten Farbklecks am Teich entdeckt ...


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Apr. 2018)

April....macht was er will..
Heute kamen zwei nette Regenschauer runter.
Aber auch Sonne..
Wasser hat 18grad


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Apr. 2018)

Am Mitwochabend hatte ich an der Oberfläche schon 20°C, am Donnerstag waren es 19,5°C. Durch den komplett verregneten Freitag mit 11°C waren es gestern nur noch 17°C.
Aber die Badesachen liegen schon bereit.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Apr. 2018)

Meine Schätze haben den Umzug vom völlig zugeschlammten Pseudofilterbecken im Herbst tatsächlich überlebt. Als ich den komplett ausräumte war es Herbst und __ Sumpfdotterblume und eisenhutblättriger __ Hahnenfuß komplett eingezogen. Die Wurzeln haben jetzt auch nicht wirklich großen Wiedererkennungswert, jedenfalls nicht in dem Durcheinander, das dort war. Ich hatte einfach nen großen Klumpen Erde, Wurzeln und "Zeugs" von dort umgesetzt, wo ich glaubte, die zwei ein halbes Jahr vorher gesehen zu haben. Hat offensichtlich funktioniert *schweißvonderstirnwisch*
 

Am alten Platz ist jetzt ein Moorbeet  

An die Kanten muss ich noch mal ran und an die restlichen Teichkanten auch, aber es wird langsam


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Apr. 2018)

Sonntags scheint die Sonne.
Wassertemp. ist gerade bei 16grad.
Durch  Regen und weil hier in der Nacht auch keine Sonne scheint...

Durch die dauerhafte Umwälzung gibt es bei mir keine Temperaturschichtung.
Ist also komplett 16grad.
Noch...


----------



## Michael H (15. Apr. 2018)

Morsche 
Hab die Schweinerrei gerade in meinem kleinen Pflanzenbecken entdeckt.
  
Dann gibt es ja bald wieder Futter für die Koi .
Ups , sorry darf man ja hier nicht schreiben. Wir achten ja jedes Lebewesen und würden nicht mal einem Wasserfloh was antun....


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Apr. 2018)

Stell dir vor, einer hält ein Stöckchen und keiner springt drüber. Viel Spaß mit dem lahmen Arm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> Hab die Schweinerrei gerade in meinem kleinen Pflanzenbecken entdeckt.
> Anhang anzeigen 196519
> Dann gibt es ja bald wieder Futter für die Koi.



Hi Michael,

nee, keine Angst. Die werden höchstes von der Filteranlage "gefressen". 
Fast sämtliche Fische fressen die schwarzen Megaspermien net da sie "bäh" schmecken (deswegen kann sich die __ Erdkröte ja auch als einzigster heimischer Lurch selbst in den Teichen von Fischmasten vermehren weil Fische sie zu finden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (15. Apr. 2018)

Vorgestern Abend sah es so am Teich aus: ein starker Hagelschauer wühlte das Wasser auf. Nach 5 Minuten war der Spuk vorbei. Gottseidank waren noch keine Schwimmblätter an der WOF.


     

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2018)

Hi,

dann will ich auch mal.............. 

Heute so:

Der Pflanzenteich.......     Die __ Sumpfdotterblume........   
Die __ Schwanenblume.............................. 
Die Sumpfdotterblumen im großen Teich.........         
Und den Rackern scheints auch gut zu gehen..........................


----------



## Michael H (15. Apr. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> nee, keine Angst. Die werden höchstes von der Filteranlage "gefressen".
> Fast sämtliche Fische fressen die schwarzen Megaspermien net da sie "bäh" schmecken (deswegen kann sich die __ Erdkröte ja auch als einzigster heimischer Lurch selbst in den Teichen von Fischmasten vermehren weil Fische sie zu finden)
> ...


Hallo
Wenn das alles klappt mit der Schweinerrei , mach ich dir mal in ein paar Wochen ein Video von meiner Bande .


----------



## dizzzi (15. Apr. 2018)

Bei mir sind alle Tiere gut in die Saison gestartet. Goldfische jagen sich schon wieder durch den Teich. __ Frösche Sonnen sich und sind total entspannt.
Koi's lutschen trotz Futter an den Algen und rupfen an den Pflanzen. Haben die bisher noch nie gemacht. Hat einer eine Ahnung warum die das machen?

Der Filter läuft auch wieder.

Also allem BingoBongo.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2018)

war gerade auc h mal mit der Kamera am Teich

die Rosenprimeln blühen seit ein paar Tagen
__ Hechtkraut kommt aus dem Wasser
__ Wassermoos hat sich nun auch im großen Teich angesiedelt
in Moorbeet muß ich dieses unbedingt Heidschnucke spielen und kräftig rupfen, die Besenheide darin nimmt mal wieder überhand


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Apr. 2018)

Zum baden war es leider noch zu kalt, also haben die Enkel eine kleine Regatta gemacht.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
auch bei mir zeigt das Wetter Wirkung am Teich. Das Wasser ist wieder klar , und die ersten Pflanzen blühen bereits.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo, habe heute mal etwas gegärtnert.


Ich auch, .... mache die Tage mal ein Foto...
Aber Blüten am Teich habe ich bis jetzt nur __ Primeln, wie Frank auf den Bildern zeigt, .....die Sumpfdotterblumen stehen aber in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Anja W. (16. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Miniteich war selbst im Winter, wenn kein Eis  drauf war, grün vor Algen. Seit ich das Teichmoos, was fast den ganzen Teich überwuchert hatte, entfernt habe, wachsen sie wie blöd. Leider kann ich im Moment nichts machen, da überall Krötenlaich drin ist. Aber im Herbst muss ich ihn wohl doch mal ganz ausräumen. Der Teich ist ein sehr naturnaher Tümpel, in dem sich viele Pflanzen, z.B. Sumpf-__ Blutauge selbst angesiedelt haben. Das Wasser ist sehr sauer, was zum "Heideteich" passt. Bisher habe ich von gründlichen Reinemachen abgesehen, da ich dachte, ich mache mehr kaputt, als besser. Aber dieses Teilputzen war auch irgendwie nicht das Richtige.
Na, wir haben es ja noch früh im Jahr und mal sehen, was da noch draus wird..

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Apr. 2018)

Hi Anja, 

die Krötenquappen werden die Algen schon fressen sobald sie geschlüpft sind. Und du hast ja bestimmt nicht alle höheren Pflanzen entfernt. Lass die ruhig mal kommen. 
Mir war bei meinem Teich auch etwas mulmig, grünes Wasser und Fadenalgen satt, aber das wird langsam: __ Molche, __ Kröten, Insektengetier und die ersten Pflanzen strecken die Blättchen.


----------



## Ida17 (16. Apr. 2018)

Tach!



dizzzi schrieb:


> Koi's lutschen trotz Futter an den Algen und rupfen an den Pflanzen. Haben die bisher noch nie gemacht. Hat einer eine Ahnung warum die das machen?



schätze mal denen ist langweilig  meine suchen auch den ganzen Teich nach was Fressbaren ab, also was ganz Normales


----------



## Rhabanus (23. Apr. 2018)

Da, wo vor knapp 2 Jahren noch die KG-Rohre lagerten, erfreuen sich die __ Tulpen ihrer Blüte. Mitte April schon Anbaden - wär hätte das gedacht? 
Ich bekomme den Mulm einfach nicht raus! Habe nun die Schmutzwasserpumpe in den Teich gestellt (keine Angst, der VDE-Officer hat alles abgesperrt, dass keiner mit dem Wasser in Berührung kommt!) und den unteren Uferbereich (da, wo man mit dem Handkescher nicht so gut rankommt) "freigeblasen". Ging erstaunlich gut. Nun hat der Filter erstmal was zu tun, die ganzen Algenflatschen einzusammeln ....


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Apr. 2018)

__ Fieberklee blüht tatsächlich im dritten Jahr.
Vor drei, vier Wochen dachte ich noch, das wird gar nix mehr, ich hab ihn gekillt, weil er letztes Jahr bei der Renovierung komplett rausgerissen wurde und wochenlang in einer Plastikwanne darben musste. Zum guten Schluss und weil mir Ende Oktober die Zeit davon lief, wurde er mehr oder weniger nur zurückgeschmissen und notdürftig mit Schlamm-Sand-Blätterplörre gemulcht , Wasser marsch und Winter. Dann zaghaft erste Blättchen, und jetzt das ... krasses Zeug ...


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Apr. 2018)

Hi Rhabanus,

bleibt bei dir der Mulm nur im Kies liegen oder auch am Teichboden? Am Teichboden sollte der Mulm doch durch deine hohe Pumpleistung (wenn ich mich recht erinnere so um die 70 m³ ) und die Kreiströmung doch eigentlich mitgenommen werden. Würde mich interessieren ob das funktioniert.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
dank der anhaltend sommerlichen Temperaturen ist auch bei mir der __ Fieberklee voll erblüht. Ich habe mich am Sonntag meinen Seerosen gewidmet, und die Kisten aus dem Teich geholt, gereinigt, und neu bepflanzt (das war schon zwei Jahre überfällig ). Danach erinnerte mich der Teich an eine mir allzu bekannte Beschreibung von wegen zu viel Schlamm und Bakterien, die das Regiment übernehmen, das Wasser trüben und vergiften... .
Heute abend sah's schon wieder ganz anders aus .


----------



## Skadi (25. Apr. 2018)

.... Schnecke in Rückenschwimmposition ....


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

bei uns blüht seit einigen Tagen der Raps auf vielen Feldern. Überall legt sich der Blütenstaub ab.

  

Skimmer und Filter haben viel zu tun, Habe eben den Filter ( Spülwasserfilter ) vom Filter gereinigt. Alles voller Rapsblütenpampe.

          

Das Teichwasser selbst war vor einer Woche etwas trüb ist aber dank UVC wieder klar.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Apr. 2018)

Super was für feines Zeugs Dein Eigenbau TF rausholt!!

Heute ist wieder so ein Tag...kurze Hose...barfuss und Strohhut.

UV lasse ich aus.
TF...Biokammer und Pflanzen erledigen dass schon.
Erstaunlicherweise gehen die Fadenalgen zurück...  Geduld und Natur...
Den Pflanzen kann man beim wachsen zusehen.


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Apr. 2018)

Hatte heute schon ungebetenen Besuch

     Nilgänse, ein Wink mit dem Kescher reichte und sie starteten durch.


----------



## Fotomolch (29. Apr. 2018)

So wie sie im Fernsehen gesagt haben, ist der Blütenstaub nicht vom Raps, sondern von den Nadelbäumen. Bei uns fing die Plage auch an, als der Raps noch nicht blüte, der fängt erst jetzt so langsam damit an.


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2018)

Bei uns ist es ebenfalls der Blütenstaub der Nadelbäume. Die Quappen der Erdkröten sammeln richtig die Oberfläche ab. Es brodelt richtig das Wasser.

21°C hatte heute schon der Teich. Es sprießt alles in Rekord-Tempo.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Rhabanus (30. Apr. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hi Rhabanus,
> 
> bleibt bei dir der Mulm nur im Kies liegen oder auch am Teichboden? Am Teichboden sollte der Mulm doch durch deine hohe Pumpleistung (wenn ich mich recht erinnere so um die 70 m³ ) und die Kreiströmung doch eigentlich mitgenommen werden. Würde mich interessieren ob das funktioniert.


Hi trampelkraut,
Sorry dass ich mich erst jetzt melde - bin hier jetzt etwas weniger unterwegs als vor und während des Teichbaus...
Grundsätzlich habe ich das Problem in der Uferzone. Am Rand bekommen wir den Mulm gut raus, im tieferen Uferbereich ist es schwieriger. Momentan geht es noch gut, weil die Pflanzen noch nicht so groß sind, sie biegen sich noch elegant zur Seite beim Keschern. Und es ist noch Mulm und noch keine Fadenalgen.
Der Boden ist relativ sauber. Momentan pumpe ich mit halber Kraft, da eine Pumpe beim Teichbauer ist bzgl. Gewährleistung (abgebrochene __ Nase im Gehäuse - Materialbruch). Darum momentan auch die Kreisströmung kaum erkennbar.
Heute morgen war alles sehr klar (einige Tage nicht gebadet) (s. Fotos). Der Mulm lag vorbildlich am Boden. Beim (vorsichtigen) Fegen wirbelt er sich aber leider auf und schwimmt dann im gesamten Teich. Habe eimerweise Dreck heute rausgeholt (ca. 20...30 l Mulm und ca. 150 l Schmutzwasser / Spülwasser des EBF). Aber es schwimmen immer noch unendlich viele kleine Trübstoffe (Mulmflatschen) im Wasser.


----------



## Rhabanus (30. Apr. 2018)

Neues aus Flamingonia!


----------



## krallowa (30. Apr. 2018)

Moin,
gestern mal einen kleinen TWW gemacht, nur mal eben den Schlauch umgeklemmt und Wasser nicht in den Filter sondern in den Straßenablauf geleitet.
1 Stunde später:
 
Wollte eigentlich nur 5.000 Liter ablassen, waren aber über 7200 Liter, hab dann abgestellt, den Rest macht der Regen.

Hier mal die Kleinen beim Sonnenbad:
 
Schönen Wochenstart

MfG
Ralf


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Apr. 2018)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Hi trampelkraut,
> Sorry dass ich mich erst jetzt melde - bin hier jetzt etwas weniger unterwegs als vor und während des Teichbaus...
> Grundsätzlich habe ich das Problem in der Uferzone. Am Rand bekommen wir den Mulm gut raus, im tieferen Uferbereich ist es schwieriger. Momentan geht es noch gut, weil die Pflanzen noch nicht so groß sind, sie biegen sich noch elegant zur Seite beim Keschern. Und es ist noch Mulm und noch keine Fadenalgen.
> Der Boden ist relativ sauber. Momentan pumpe ich mit halber Kraft, da eine Pumpe beim Teichbauer ist bzgl. Gewährleistung (abgebrochene __ Nase im Gehäuse - Materialbruch). Darum momentan auch die Kreisströmung kaum erkennbar.
> Heute morgen war alles sehr klar (einige Tage nicht gebadet) (s. Fotos). Der Mulm lag vorbildlich am Boden. Beim (vorsichtigen) Fegen wirbelt er sich aber leider auf und schwimmt dann im gesamten Teich. Habe eimerweise Dreck heute rausgeholt (ca. 20...30 l Mulm und ca. 150 l Schmutzwasser / Spülwasser des EBF). Aber es schwimmen immer noch unendlich viele kleine Trübstoffe (Mulmflatschen) im Wasser.Anhang anzeigen 197149 Anhang anzeigen 197150



Hallo, und danke für deine Antwort.

Ich komme immer mehr zu der Überzeugung das bei einem Schwimmteich hohe Umwälzraten nicht all zuviel zum sauberhalten des Teichs beitragen. Bei mir sieht es mit 10000l/h auch nicht viel anders aus. Den einzigen Vorteil den ich sehe, ist das aufgewirbelter Mulm schneller abgesaugt wird.


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Apr. 2018)

Das Wasser sieht dieses Jahr super aus. Die kleinen Koi von 2016 werden durch die größeren langsam zutraulicher.

    

Die Rhodis fangen auch an zu blühen.


----------



## pyro (30. Apr. 2018)

Bei mir ist es seit Wochen trocken und oftmals windig. Ich habe schon mehrmals meinen Teich auffüllen müssen da der Wasserspiegel gute 10cm gesunken war.
Seit vorgestern hab ich die erste Seerosenblüte - so früh war das auch noch nie der Fall.
Teichwasser ist bei mir wie immer... glasklar bis zum Boden.

Die Pollenkonzentration in der Luft war bei mir am Mittwoch/Donnerstag am schlimmsten. Die Luft war direkt gelb, die Sichtweite durch die gelbe Trübung sehr beeinflusst.


----------



## Rhabanus (2. Mai 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo, und danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Ich komme immer mehr zu der Überzeugung das bei einem Schwimmteich hohe Umwälzraten nicht all zuviel zum sauberhalten des Teichs beitragen. Bei mir sieht es mit 10000l/h auch nicht viel anders aus. Den einzigen Vorteil den ich sehe, ist das aufgewirbelter Mulm schneller abgesaugt wird.


Hi trampelkraut,
hhmmm, ich befasse mich nicht zu viel mit der Technik. Ich denke schon, dass ne hohe Umwälzrate sehr gut ist. Der Teich reinigt sich aber nicht von selber. OK, ich fahre 95% der Zeit mit einer Pumpe (momentan die gesamte Zeit (7-17 Uhr), weil nur eine Pumpe da ist) - es wäre nochmal interessant zu probieren, 100% der Zeit (ggf. mit Nacht, also 24h) mit 2 Pumpen und dann 80 ... 90 ... 95m³/h zu sehen. Die Kreisströmung, die ohne menschliches Zutun allen Mulm vom Teichboden in die BAs liefert, halte ich für eine Mär. Jedenfalls bei wenig bis normal genutzten Schwimmteichen. Bei Koiteichen ist ja dauernd Bewegung über dem Grund. Ich war vor ~2 Jahren bei @tosa, das sah sehr geleckt bei ihm aus.

Wir hatten ja nun einige freie Tage (1. Mai + Brückentag 30. April). Wenn ich noch Sonntag abend etwas missmutig bzgl. der Unmengen an schwebenden Mulmflatschen war, waren der Montag und der Dienstag der Hammer. Wasser glasklar und der Boden nur mit einer super-dünnen Mulmschicht bedeckt. Ob es der Umwälzrate zuzuschreiben ist, keine Ahnung. Ich hatte in der letzten Woche auch die Säcke mit Zeolith wieder in die Biotonne gehangen. (Ich hatte sie ja im Herbst rausgenommen und in der Garage trocken gelagert). Weiss noch nicht, wie oft man das Material wiederbenutzen kann, bis die Wirkung nachlässt. Wie auch immer, ich bin momentan sehr zufrieden mit der Teichqualität. Kleiner Wermutstropfen, die Fadenalgen im Uferbereich beginnen sich zu etablieren. Halten sich an Pflanzenstängeln und Kiessteinen fest....


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Mai 2018)

Bei Badebetrieb hat der Trommler bei mir mächtig zu tun und es wird auch jede Menge Schmutz ausgefiltert, Spülzeiten so alle 10 min. Wird mal 2 Tage nicht gebadet verlängert sich die Spülzeit auf 2 Stunden.


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2018)

Montag hab ich meinen Teich zuletzt befüllt... jetzt gerade bin ich bei 600 Liter die schon wieder reingeloffen sind...

Wenn es so weitergeht bekomm ich dieses Jahr ne tolle Wasserrechnung. Es will hier einfach nicht regnen... in ca. 6 Tagen sind meine letzten Regenwasservorräte für meine fleischfressenden Pflanzen weg, dann wirds ganz dramatisch und ich muss destiliertes Wasser kaufen. Sowas ist mir in vielen Jahren noch nie passiert.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo Pyro,
das hört sich weniger gut an. Mein Trommler hat die erste Algenblüte verdaut, die Koniferenpollen auch (das war mal ein heftiges Jahr), und derzeit startet der Raps (das klebt schön). Das Wasser ist wieder klar, und die Fische sind hungrig.


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2018)

Die heftigen nächtlichen Gewitter (40L/m²) haben die Lufttemp. auf 13°C abgekühlt.

Bei strahlenden wolkenlosen Sonnenschein dürfte es heute wieder ein sehr schöner Tag werden.

Am Teich hat sich die Oberfläche durch den Regen gereinigt. Er hat 18°C ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Limnos (3. Mai 2018)

Eine Möglichkeit Wasserkosten zu sparen wäre die Nutzung des Regenwassers. Wo es räumlich möglich ist, könnte man in ein (oder zwei) Fallrohr(e) ein(zwei) Zwischenstück(e) einbauen, womit man auch Regentonnen oder Zisternen füllt. Entweder mit einem Zwischenspeicher oder direkt in den Teich. Bedenken gegen das Wasser braucht man nicht zu haben, da es ja auch ohnehin ( aber zuwenig) in den Teich regnet. Da Regenwasser so gut wie salzfrei ist, würde man auch gleichzeitig noch nährstoffreiches Wasser austauschen, falls man einen gewollten Überlauf des Teiches vorsieht.
Man könnte auch bei der Gemeinde/Stadt anfragen ob eine Minderung der Abgaen möglich ist, da man die öffentliche Kanalisation nicht oder weniger mit Regenwasser belastet.

MfG
Wolfgang


----------



## axel120470 (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo Wolfgang, 
mit dem Regenwasser spart man zwar Geld, aber wenn es länger nicht geregnet hat, spülst Du dir den ganzen Dreck vom Dach in den Teich. Ganz davon abgesehen auch Kupfer- oder Zinkbestandteile je nach Dachrinne. Also ich würde das nicht machen. Es sei denn es ist ein reiner Pflanzenteich.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Mai 2018)

War heute Nachmittag auch nochmal mit der Kamera im Garten unterwegs...


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2018)

wow, Nicole, da ist ja voll der Frühling bei Dir ausgebrochen! und Du scheinst ja auch eine sehr sonnige Lage zu haben, so wie das alles schon blüht! bei mir ist mehr grün als bunt 

lg Ina


----------



## Galette (3. Mai 2018)

Der Mai ist wohl der schönste Monat!
Heute hatte ich ein Entenpaar am Teich und die erste Spatzenbrut wird auch bald da sein.
Liebe Frühlingsgrüsse
aus dem Norden
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## samorai (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo!
Ein sehr verdächtiges “Ringel-Rein“ musste ich gerade bei den Koi feststellen.
Die werden doch nicht etwa.....
Zu riechen ist noch nicht's.
Na da bin ich mal gespannt, währe das erste mal im meinen Teich-Leben.


----------



## Michael H (4. Mai 2018)

Relax .......


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Mai 2018)

Sind das etwa Blue Fin Clogs von Deichmann  ?


----------



## Michael H (4. Mai 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Sind das etwa Blue Fin Clogs von Deichmann  ?


Hallo
Wo die her sind keine Ahnung , aber die Marke stimmt......


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Mai 2018)

Ja, habe die auch 

Aber der Finger ist ja böse


----------



## Michael H (4. Mai 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ja, habe die auch
> 
> Aber der Finger ist ja böse


Finger.....


----------



## DbSam (4. Mai 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Finger.....


Geht mir genauso ...

Vielleicht hat er Flossen an den Händen, wer weiß das schon genau.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Mai 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Finger.....



Na der Kollege (Smilie) oben, zeigt den Mittelfinger .. 
Oder sehe nur ich das so?


----------



## Michael H (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Stimmt , nach mehrmaligem Zoom seh ich‘s jetzt auch . Wollte eigentlich denn ....
Sorry


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Mai 2018)

Kein Problem


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (5. Mai 2018)

Ina die Nicole hat sowas von viel Sonne, die ist uns auch immer eine Woche vorraus. Wird Zeit mal hier rüber zu rutschen  und wenn die __ Schwertlilien erst mal alle blühen oder die __ Dahlien...... 

LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Mai 2018)

Ja wenigstens die Sonne meint es dieses Jahr gut mit mir, wenn der Rest schon nicht so klappt wie ich es geplant habe.


----------



## Limnos (5. Mai 2018)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> mit dem Regenwasser spart man zwar Geld, aber wenn es länger nicht geregnet hat, spülst Du dir den ganzen Dreck vom Dach in den Teich. Ganz davon abgesehen auch Kupfer- oder Zinkbestandteile je nach Dachrinne. Also ich würde das nicht machen. Es sei denn es ist ein reiner Pflanzenteich.
> 
> Gruß
> Axel



Hallo Axel

Die Sorge ist unbegründet. Ersten fällt der gleiche Dreck wie vom Dach auch bei Regen direkt in den Teich. Zweitens: Wenn man eine Tonne dazwischen schaltet kann man auch das vermeiden. Und Kupfer und Zink sind schon auf dem Dach oxidiert, und diese Oxide lösen sich nur in starken Säuren, nicht in saurem Regen. Und wenn: Kupferionen im Wasser würden potentiell schädlichen Einzellern oder niederen Krebsen, die auch __ Parasiten sein können, wesentlich mehr schaden als den Fischen. Außerdem bindet gerade der organische "Dreck" diese Ionen in hohem Maße, sodass nie schädliche Konzentrationen erreicht werden. 


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (5. Mai 2018)

Pflanzenfilter alles tutti,  der kleine Teich trübe aber das hat die Goldfische nicht gestört 

        die weiße __ Iris hat das Massaker im letzten Jahr gut überstanden. Die __ Thalia musste vor zwei Wochen dran glauben,  würde wie eine Torte mit der Säge zerlegt. Die weiße Minze steht super und das Gras wächst auch im großen Teich wie hulle. 
      die Rhodis fangen an. 

LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (5. Mai 2018)

Jep die Rhodis blühen
 

Krebsscheren und alle anderen Wasserpflanzen wachsen. Seerosen brauchen noch ein wenig. Kann aufgrund der Kaulquappen gerade nicht düngen. Will keine zertreten.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Mai 2018)

Limnos schrieb:


> Hallo Axel
> 
> Die Sorge ist unbegründet. Ersten fällt der gleiche Dreck wie vom Dach auch bei Regen direkt in den Teich. Zweitens: Wenn man eine Tonne dazwischen schaltet kann man auch das vermeiden. Und Kupfer und Zink sind schon auf dem Dach oxidiert, und diese Oxide lösen sich nur in starken Säuren, nicht in saurem Regen. Und wenn: Kupferionen im Wasser würden potentiell schädlichen Einzellern oder niederen Krebsen, die auch __ Parasiten sein können, wesentlich mehr schaden als den Fischen. Außerdem bindet gerade der organische "Dreck" diese Ionen in hohem Maße, sodass nie schädliche Konzentrationen erreicht werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Wolfgang,

das ist für mich ein neuer und interessanter Ansatz, ist das irgendwo hinterlegt oder deine persönliche Meinung?


----------



## Eugen (6. Mai 2018)

@Roland 
Hier ist es ganz gut erklärt: http://www.chemieunterricht.de/dc2/essig/hac-18.htm
Den Ausführungen von Wolfgang kann ich voll zustimmen.
Bei einem neu,vollflächig mit Kupferblech eingedecktem Dach,mag es in der Anfangsphase etwas anders sein.
Aber wer hat sowas schon.


----------



## DbSam (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann den Wolfgang insoweit unterstützen, dass durch sauren Regen das Kupfer langsam angelöst werden kann.
Aber der saure Regen gehört zumindest in Deutschland zum Glück weitestgehend zur Geschichte.


Gruß Carsten
(Besitzer eines auch im Bereich von Kupferinstallationen bemoosten Daches)

Edit:
Wenn ich das Wasser nutzen würde, dann würde ich aber unbedingt den angesammelten 'Dachdreck' herausfiltern wollen ...


----------



## Limnos (6. Mai 2018)

Der saure Regen erzeugt auf Kupferdächern die grüne Patina, nicht zu verwechseln mit Grünspan, der ein essigsaures Salz des Kupfers  (Cu Acetat) und mittelgiftig ist. Wäre die Patina in nennenswertem Maße löslich, wären Kupferdächer nicht so lange haltbar. Absolut unlösliche Stoffe gibts nicht, aber was sich löst, überschreitet nicht die Grenzen, ab dem etwas ernsthaft  giftig wäre, sonst gäbe es kein trinkbares Grundwasser und kein Bodenleben. Das meiste, was aus der Luft gewaschen wird, ist Staub, d.h. Feinstaub aus Verbrennung oder Abrieb von irgendwas und schwer löslich. Das setzt sich ab; erst im Teich oder schon in der Regentonne. Zersetzungprodukte von Biomasse bindet durch Absorption die meisten dieser Stoffe.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## axel120470 (6. Mai 2018)

@Wolfgang : wieder was gelernt 
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Wasser nutzen würde, dann würde ich aber unbedingt den angesammelten 'Dachdreck' herausfiltern wollen ...


 Ich mache das so mit einem Regensammler mit Feinsieb...vielleicht ein bisschen Teurer aber dafür nicht so viel Dreck im Teich
https://www.ebay.de/itm/REGENFILTER...hash=item27dd5d9868:m:m8M8mffnXL3BcS5ksvRxonQ


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2018)

Wir haben eine Öl-Heizung auch im Sommer für Warmwasser ... auch einen Kachelofen ...

Wie sieht es dort mit Ruß am Dach aus ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## Limnos (6. Mai 2018)

Natürlich entsteht bei Verbrennungen mal mehr mal weniger Feinstäube, zu denen auch der Ruß gehört. Bei Erdgas am wenigsten, bei "Bio" Hackschnitzeln am meisten. Es entstehen auch Stickoxide (gasförmig). Und die kommen auch bei Regen runter, aber das Ausmaß ist weit unterhalb einer Schädigungsgrenze. Wer übrigens für NOx 40 µg auf Straßen ausgeguckt hat, wusste wohl nicht, dass man in Berufen wie Schweißer oder Sprengstoff-Facharbeiter 950µg über einen ganzen 8 Stunden Tag hinweg als MAK (Maximale Arbeitsplatzkonzentration) für vertretbar hält. 
Bei manchen Umweltthemen kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pyro (7. Mai 2018)

Limnos schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit Wasserkosten zu sparen wäre die Nutzung des Regenwassers. Wo es räumlich möglich ist, könnte man in ein (oder zwei) Fallrohr(e) ein(zwei) Zwischenstück(e) einbauen, womit man auch Regentonnen oder Zisternen füllt. Entweder mit einem Zwischenspeicher oder direkt in den Teich. Bedenken gegen das Wasser braucht man nicht zu haben, da es ja auch ohnehin ( aber zuwenig) in den Teich regnet. Da Regenwasser so gut wie salzfrei ist, würde man auch gleichzeitig noch nährstoffreiches Wasser austauschen, falls man einen gewollten Überlauf des Teiches vorsieht.
> Man könnte auch bei der Gemeinde/Stadt anfragen ob eine Minderung der Abgaen möglich ist, da man die öffentliche Kanalisation nicht oder weniger mit Regenwasser belastet.
> 
> MfG
> Wolfgang




Hallo Wolfgang,

das Regenwasser das aufs Dach meines Gartenhauses fällt wird über ein Sieb in eine Kammer des Filters und über mein Wasserfallbecken in den Teich geleitet. Die Dachrinne und Leitungen sind aus Plastik, somit hab ich keine Bedenken was Kupferablagerungen betrifft.  Aber was wenn es nicht regnet?? Hier hat es seit über 4 Wochen nicht geregnet, es wurde schon öffentliches grillen und Lagerfeuer verboten. Obendrein weht immer ein laues Lüftchen das zusätzlich für Verdunstung sorgt. Letzten Mittwoch hab ich aufgefüllt, jetzt fehlen wieder über 15 cm Wasser - das sind etwa 1500 Liter in 5 Tagen!!!

Langsam mache ich mir Sorgen ob der Mineralstoffeintrag durchs Leitungswasser nicht zu einem Problem wird.... 


Regenwasser geht bei mir auch vom Haus nicht in die Kanalisation, da zahl ich eh nix dafür.


----------



## krallowa (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
kleine Anmerkung am Rande.

Das Thema hier heißt "Wie sieht es 2018 an Euren Teichen aus?" und nicht "Lasst uns über Regenwasser vom Dach ja/nein diskutieren".
Freue mich immer wenn ich hier ein paar schöne Fotos oder Anmerkungen zum Thema sehe und lese, aber nicht diese ewig wiederkehrende Diskussionen.
Danke.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Teich4You (7. Mai 2018)




----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Mai 2018)

Hi Florian,

erinnert mich an meinen Besuch gestern am See

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2018)

Servus Teichfreunde

Der kleine Teich
        

Der große Teich
        

Die Bilder sind noch warm so frisch sind sie ...

Apropo Wärme ... Luft: 20°C, Teich: 21°C

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pyro (7. Mai 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kleine Anmerkung am Rande.
> 
> Das Thema hier heißt "Wie sieht es 2018 an Euren Teichen aus?" und nicht "Lasst uns über Regenwasser vom Dach ja/nein diskutieren".
> ...




Hier steht aber nirgends das es ein reiner Bilderthread sein soll. Man kann auch die am Teich herrschenden Zustände mit Worten beschreiben und wenn dann mal eine kurze Diskussion aufkommt...

Hol bitte 3x tief Luft...


----------



## Limnos (7. Mai 2018)

Na, dann will ich wieder mal im Sinne des Themas posten! Besonderheiten: keine Technik, keine Kapillarsperre, dank eigenem Brunnen kostet es mich praktisch nichts über den Wasserspeier im ersten und letzten Bild fast täglich den Verlust auszugleichen, auch zum Vorteilder Außenrandpflanzen, die ich auch bei Trockenheit nicht separat zu gießen brauche. Der Teich darf auch über eine vorgesehene Stelle überlaufen, worüber sich einige Pflanzen freuen. Es hat dahin Samen von unbekanntem Knabenkraut geschwemmt. die inzwischen zu prächtigen Pflanzen herangewachsen sind. Bilder demnächst, wenn sie blühen!


            

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2018)

Da hast Dir eine sehr natürliche Teichlandschaft geschaffen. Gefällt mir. Manchmal hilft es aber auch Pflanzen wenn sie einen fallenden und steigenden Teichpegel haben. Ich würde vielleicht nicht jeden Tag nachfüllen. Richtig trockenfallen tun die Pflanzen auch nach einer Woche nicht.

LG
Helmut


----------



## supmo1969 (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
so schaut es in Duisburg aus.
LG Guido


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2018)

Bei uns sind die Mücken-Heere angetreten.
Ist nicht aus zuhalten.
Sonst alles okay.


----------



## PeBo (7. Mai 2018)

Auch aus Mittelhessen ein „noch warmes Bild“.
Vor 5 Minuten mit dem Smartphone aufgenommen, deshalb etwas unscharf.
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Limnos (8. Mai 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Da hast Dir eine sehr natürliche Teichlandschaft geschaffen. Gefällt mir. Manchmal hilft es aber auch Pflanzen wenn sie einen fallenden und steigenden Teichpegel haben. Ich würde vielleicht nicht jeden Tag nachfüllen. Richtig trockenfallen tun die Pflanzen auch nach einer Woche nicht.
> 
> LG
> Helmut


Hi Helmut

Die Pflanzen nicht, aber leider die Folie an den flachsten Stellen. Sie soll nicht trocken fallen. Dort stehen auch Töpfe z.B. mit Zimmerkalla, __ Oleander. Der Teich ließ sich früher mal höher auffüllen. Wegen der fehlenden Kapillarsperre, aber auch der intensiven Innenrandbewachsung, wird vielleicht ein Leck verdeckt. Es wird auch so sein, dass die intensive Bepflanzung der Schwimm- und festen Inseln eine höhere Wasserverdunstung mit sich bringt. Aber es kostet mich ja so gut wie nichts: Brunnen und Fotovoltaik. Da darf der Wasserspeier neues Wasser speien, statt angesaugtem.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## koichteich (8. Mai 2018)

Moin, warm ist es.
Der Teich existiert seit 10 Monaten. Wird noch...


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Langsam mache ich mir Sorgen ob der Mineralstoffeintrag durchs Leitungswasser nicht zu einem Problem wird....


Läuft dein Teich bei einem Regenschauer über ? Wenn  ja dann würde ich mir dazu keinen Kopf machen.
Ich weiß nicht wie hart euer Leitungswasser ist.....gehe aber davon aus das in Kalksteinregionen es Seen gibt die ein vielfaches davon haben.



Limnos schrieb:


> Aber es kostet mich ja so gut wie nichts: Brunnen und Fotovoltaik.


Dito


----------



## Ida17 (11. Mai 2018)

Moin Zusammen,

gestern war eine spontane Teichentrümpelung angesagt, die bis 22 Uhr andauerte 
Eigentlich wollte ich nur einen großen Wasserwechsel am kleinen Teich vornehmen, doch so wie der ausgesehen hat... oh je.
Das Wasser wurde komplett abgepumpt und alle Fische mussten zwischenzeitlich in das Hälterungsbecken umsiedeln.
Vor Schreck musste ich zwei Dinge feststellen:

1. ich hab *200* Rotfedern drin gehabt!
Und 2. es hatte sich durch Mulm, Sand und Kies eine 30cm dicke Faulschicht gebildet, pfui bah! 

Schön abgespritzt sieht es jetzt um Längen besser aus; keine Sorge, es ist noch genügend Bio vorhanden durch die Pflanzen, ich hab ja nicht gekärchert  

Jetzt befinden sich nur noch meine Koi in dem Teich, der Rest (bis auf meine Nasen, der Sonnenbarsch und 5 Alt-Rotfedern) wartet im Becken auf ein neues Zuhause.
Vielleicht findet sich hier noch wer? Sonst gebe ich sie beim Zoo ab, da werden sie aber mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit als Delfin- und Robbenfutter enden.

Ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich Euch!


PS: Jetzt ist der Teich auch wieder 1,30m tief...


----------



## ina1912 (11. Mai 2018)

200 Rotfedern....wie hast Du die denn alle raus bekommen? Ich hatte mal um die 40 aus Versehen im Teich geschlüpfte Rotfedern drin und dafür musste auch der Teich leer gemacht werden.. wie hast Du die alle noch sehen können, als alles aufgewühlt war? 

lg Ina


----------



## Teich4You (11. Mai 2018)

Und weiter geht´s.
Die Azalee ist gerade im kommen.
Noch ein paar Tage bis zur Explosion.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Mai 2018)

Hellö,

ich hab etwa 2h gekäschert bis ich die Letzte aus dem Schlamm gepult habe 
Die sind verdammt flink und dass noch so viele da drin sind hätte ich nicht gedacht. Meiner Treu, jetzt sind sie auch endlich weg, der Zoohandel nimmt alle


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Mai 2018)

Die Seerosenblüten liegen in den Startlöchern, morgen werden die ersten Blüten aufgehen.


----------



## Limnos (12. Mai 2018)

Als erste Seerose hat bei mir die Nymphaea tetragona geblüht. Auch nicht weiter verwunderlich; liegt doch ihre Heimat im Norden Europas.

  


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und weiter geht´s.
> Die Azalee ist gerade im kommen.
> Noch ein paar Tage bis zur Explosion.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 197631



Hi Florian,

mach dann mal ein Bild vom Schadensbild den ein explodierter __ Rhododendron im Garten anrichtet

MfG Frank


----------



## Galette (12. Mai 2018)

Bei mir, einige Kilometer weiter nördlich, bedecken gerade mal die Seerosenblätter die Wasseroberfläche.
Aber die Rhododendren  sind fast verblüht und die __ Azaleen öffnen sich.

LG Heike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galette (12. Mai 2018)

Jetzt brauche ich Euren Rat.
Seit Tagen besucht ein Entenpaar meinen Teich, aber leider auch die Terrasse. 
Eigentlich freue ich mich darüber, wenn die nur nicht überall hinmachen würden.
Was mache ich, um zu verhindern, dass sie hier sesshaft werden wollen?

LG Heike
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2018)

nun ist wieder schön grün im/am Teich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2018)

die erste Seerose (wie immer eine "__ Rosennymphe") ist auch am blühen, daneben blühen die selbst mit 8 Jahren immer noch "mickrigen" __ Iris pseudacorus

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Mai 2018)

Galette schrieb:


> Jetzt brauche ich Euren Rat.
> Seit Tagen besucht ein Entenpaar meinen Teich, aber leider auch die Terrasse.
> Eigentlich freue ich mich darüber, wenn die nur nicht überall hinmachen würden.
> Was mache ich, um zu verhindern, dass sie hier sesshaft werden wollen?



Das einzige was hilft......immer wieder vertreiben irgendwann geben sie auf.


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Mai 2018)

Sie blühen!


----------



## axel120470 (12. Mai 2018)

Wenn meine doch bloß auch schon so aussehen würden.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (12. Mai 2018)

Eure Seerosen sind gedopt. 
Ich freue mich über ein paar Blätter an der Oberfläche und 3 Knospen die wachsen. 

LG Heike


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Mai 2018)

Nee, weder gedopt noch gedüngt!


----------



## axel120470 (12. Mai 2018)

So sieht meine gerade aus. 2 Knospen sind am kommen. Ist allerdings auch ein Ableger meines Schwiegervaters von Herbst 2017


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2018)

Hi Axel,

was haste den da im Topf als Pflanzsubstrat? 
Der Asagi scheint den gewohnten Lehmboden unter Seerosen zu vermissen

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (12. Mai 2018)

Hi Frank.
Da ist ein Lehm Sand Gemisch drin. Obendrauf hab ich ein paar Kiesel damit der "Wühler" die Seerose in Ruhe läßt


----------



## axel120470 (12. Mai 2018)

Das Bild mit dem Asagi hab ich extra für Dich gemacht Frank. Danke nochmal für den "kleinen"


----------



## Michael H (13. Mai 2018)

Morsche

Morgens 8 Uhr in Deutschland ......




_View: https://youtu.be/8jXDMssiUP0_


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Mai 2018)

Ich möchte euch auch mal einen Blick auf meinen Teich werfen lassen 
   
Die Pflanzen links vom @mitch sind auch sehr gut am kommen.
Danke dir noch mal 

Unsere Seerose kommt auch gut. Gestern war das 2 te Blatt oben.

Momentan haben wir leider ein stark braun aussehendes Wasser.


----------



## Ida17 (13. Mai 2018)

Tach,

14:08 Uhr in Sumpfhausen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> 14:08 Uhr in Sumpfhausen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 197754


will auch ordenlich haben
in meinem Teich fehlen schon 15cm Wasser da es hier seit 4 Wochen net mehr wirklich geregnet hat. Vor ein paar Minuten bei nem >1h Gewitter sind auch nur 2l/qm2 runtergekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (13. Mai 2018)

Naja ich bin ja auch froh, dass es regnet sonst müsste ich sprengen.
Ab Morgen kannst Du den Regen gerne haben, ich pack ihn ein; Hermes oder DHL?


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Mai 2018)

Die aktuelle Großwetterlage am Teich!


----------



## ina1912 (13. Mai 2018)

im Havelland alles am Gedeihen 
  

lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (13. Mai 2018)

Ja ich gebe es zu bei mir blüht endlich nach 4 Jahren die Mangala Ubol . Aber sonst alles ruhig. 
LG Heike


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (13. Mai 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> will auch ordenlich haben
> in meinem Teich fehlen schon 15cm Wasser da es hier seit 4 Wochen net mehr wirklich geregnet hat. Vor ein paar Minuten bei nem >1h Gewitter sind auch nur 2l/qm2 runtergekommen
> 
> MfG Frank


Aber machst du dir keine gedanken um deine KH?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2018)

Hi Andy,

nö, wieso auch. Die liegt schon seit über 25 Jahren ziemlich stabil um KH 1,5

der Teich sollte nun wieder voll sein und überlaufen. Von 16.00 bis 22.30 kamen ca. 40l/qm2 runter (da kann man morgen auch endlich mal die ganzen vorhandenen Sämlinge der Sommerblumen auspflanzen)

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2018)

Trotz des heftigen Regen letzte Nacht werden es immer mehr, so viele auf einmal hatten wir noch nicht.


----------



## Michael H (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Bei mir wäre der Teich dann auch ( über ) Voll .
Überlege gerade wozu ich am Wochenende Wasserwechsel gemacht hab ....


----------



## Skadi (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen ...
... es blüht was an Teich  ...

    
  
Allen einen schönen Abend.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (14. Mai 2018)

Auch unsere __ Sumpfschwertlilien haben heute angefangen.


----------



## Ida17 (14. Mai 2018)

Nabend,

sag mal Skadi, was ist das für eine interessante Pflanze auf dem dritten Bild?


----------



## ina1912 (15. Mai 2018)

straußblütiger __ Gilbweiderich


----------



## Skadi (15. Mai 2018)

Dankeschön  ... so genau hätte ich das garnicht sagen können .


----------



## Ida17 (15. Mai 2018)

Danke Ina


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2018)

Gestern sechs heute acht.


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2018)

Ihr seid hier alle ganz schön gemein geworden. 
Die einen prahlen mit Regen, hier nur Wasser aus dem Sprenger. Und die anderen zeigen die schönsten Seerosenbilder vom letzten Jahr.
Denn hier gibt es gerade mal zwei Knospen die schon gut 10 Tage bei 20 cm unter Wasseroberfläche verharren .
Von den vielen __ Iris Bilder will ich garnet erst anfangen .
Da wo die blaue stand, klafft jetzt nur noch ein Wühlmausloch und die weißen und gelben blühen zwar aber sind dieses Jahr sehr mickrig


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo, tröste Dich Troll 20, hatte letztes Jahr auch diverse Wühlmauslöcher am Teich. Ziemlich dicht am eingebuddelten Schlauch vom Filterteich zum Skimmer. Zudem verlor der Teich ständig Wasser, sodaß ich alle 3-4 Tage nachfüllen mußte  . Naja, was tun? Gestern den Schlauch freigebuddelt, aber Gott sei Dank nichts angefressen, alles trocken. Also weiter gucken , man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Mai 2018)

...und hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Teich....


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (15. Mai 2018)

Roland was ist das für eine Seerose und wie tief hast du sie? Das ist ja wirklich schon unglaublich. 

LG Heike


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2018)

Sie sitzt auf - 45 cm im Sand - Lehmgemisch. Wie sie heist weiß ich leider nicht, ich habe sie 2016 von @koilady aus Österreich geschenkt bekommen. Im ersten Jahr hatte ich sie in einem Tontopf da hatte sie nur 2 Blüten. 2017 habe ich sie im Frühjahr aus dem Topf befreit.

Frank (@Knoblauchkröte) meinte mal das wäre eine alte Sorte den Namen kannte er aber auch nicht.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (15. Mai 2018)

Danke Roland. Meine sitzen fast alle zwischen 60 und 120 cm tief aber so früh wollen die Damen noch nicht so richtig.  

LG Heike


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Mai 2018)

Abendrundgang.
Heute kam gegen 14:00 Uhr ein paar nette Regenschauer runter.
Wasser hat 22grad...und dampft jetzt Abends...
Linien blühen..Seereose schläft schon..__ Schwanenblume fängt an.
Verzichte wie immer auf die Glotze....und warte am Teich auf die Fledermäuse.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Mai 2018)

Algenparadies und Marmeladengläser...

Das Glas kommt aber wieder raus, wenn die letzten zwei __ Schnecken sich bequemt haben, es zu verlassen. Als die Schnecken gestern ankamen kleben im einen Glas 5 Stück hartnäckig am Boden, dass ich sie nicht raus bekam und deshalb einfach das offene Glas ins Wasser stellte. Arg eilig hatten sie's nicht raus zu kommen.
 


Die anderen erkunden lieber ihr neues Heim statt die Transportunterkunft.
 
An dieser Stelle nochmal ganz herzliches Dankeschön @Ls650tine


----------



## Ls650tine (16. Mai 2018)

Hi Beate, bin froh das alle die Reise gut überstanden haben und jetzt das fast 20 mal größere neue Heim erobern 

LG Tine


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2018)

Meine __ Enten werden auch immer zahmer
  

und mein alter Frosch bleibt auch sitzen


----------



## pyro (17. Mai 2018)

Nach 6 Wochen Trockenheit folgten jetzt endlich ein paar Regentage. Das tat den Pflanzen und dem Teich sehr gut. Meine fleischfressenden Pflanzen im Moorbeet blühen gerade fleissig, die Moororchideen fangen auch langsam an zu blühen und mein Molch lässt sich auch regelmäßig sehen.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
der regen tat auch meinem Teich gut - keine Nachfüllaktion war nötig nach der langen "Sonnenzeit" mit sommerlichen Temperaturen. Derzeit ist es recht grün, und der Filter ist dennoch nach wie vor gut beschäftigt dank der vielen Blüten am Teichrand.


----------



## addella (20. Mai 2018)

Bei mir sieht´s momentan so aus.
Wünsch euch schöne Pfingsten  

Viele Grüße


----------



## PeBo (20. Mai 2018)

Hier in Mittelhessen sind heute terminlich passend die ersten Blüten der Pfingstrose aufgegangen!
  

Ansonsten sieht es am Teich so aus:

      

Gruß Peter


----------



## Thundergirl (20. Mai 2018)

Meine Aussicht am Pfingstsonntag...


----------



## Lumita (20. Mai 2018)

Mein Spiegelkarpfen ging heute auf Reisen. Aktuell     74 cm und 8,2 kg. Jetzt ist er in einem 250.000 Liter Teich mit 35 anderen Koi. Was für ein Riese


----------



## anz111 (21. Mai 2018)

Derzeit hab ich einiges an Algen im Teich! Der Grund dürfte auf den starken Eintrag durch Fichtenpollen zu finden sein. 
Ich lass den Algen mal ihren Freiraum da sie wie jedes Jahr die überschüssigen Nährstoffe binden und Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringen. In spätestens 14 Tagen sind sie erfahrungsgemäß verschwunden!
Lg Oliver


----------



## Thundergirl (21. Mai 2018)

Das Wetter war dieses Wochenende besonders toll.

  Die ersten Seerosenblüten, N. Fröbeli


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Mai 2018)

Naja viele blühen nicht dieses Jahr .


----------



## Ida17 (22. Mai 2018)

Du hast ja richtig viele, schöne Pfirsiche Nicole!
Mein Pfirischbaum sieht scheußlich aus, alle Früchte sind durch den starken Läusebefall kaputt gegangen


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Mai 2018)

Ja es sind wieder viel zu viele. Muss bestimmt über die Hälfte abpflücken, da er und sonst auseinander bricht. Und die sind soo lecker, süß und saftig.


----------



## Michael H (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Ein wenig nach der Arbeit Relax‘en ....


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Mai 2018)

Die Füße sind etwas überbelichtet und unscharf.


----------



## Michael H (23. Mai 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die Füsse sind etwas überbelichtet und unscharf.


Hallo
Die haben noch nicht viel Sonne gesehn dieses Jahr ....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2018)

mal aktuelle Bilder,
nun wachsen auch endlich Unterwasserpflanzen ordendlich nachdem die Koi und Rotfedern weg sind und man ab und an mal ne Heimchenbox voll Blaukorn im Teich verteilt


----------



## Skadi (27. Mai 2018)

... Bilder von heute morgen ...


----------



## blotto (27. Mai 2018)

@Skadi:
Was blüht denn da auf den ersten beiden Bildern?


----------



## Skadi (28. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen blotto,
... rosa __ Blumenbinse oder auch __ Schwanenblume genannt.


----------



## Lumita (28. Mai 2018)

Hier zwei aktuelle Bild     und aus gleich Perspektive vor 3 Jahren  2015 Medium 30358 anzeigenTeich 20 Grad, Luft aktuell 25 Grad und es werden noch über 30 Grad heute


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2018)

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte ...

        

LG
Helmut


----------



## hessi (28. Mai 2018)

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserem Jungle,hab jetzt auch den ersten Molch im Teich entdeckt.
Immer wieder rätselhaft woher Erdkröten,Teichfrösche und __ Molche wissen wo neue Teiche sind.
Laufen die einfach mal los?


----------



## koichteich (28. Mai 2018)

Moinsen, hab ich denn ein Foto...   
Jep


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Du hast ja richtig viele, schöne Pfirsiche Nicole!
> Mein Pfirischbaum sieht scheußlich aus, alle Früchte sind durch den starken Läusebefall kaputt gegangen


Wir sind schon wieder am abstützen. Der erste Ast hat schon arg geknackt und wird wohl nach der Ernte spätestens ab müssen.
Gefühlt würde ich so an die 500 Pfirsich vermuten mit ca. 4cm Durchmesser bis jetzt.


----------



## Ida17 (28. Mai 2018)

Unverschämtheit! Mach ma Komplott für mich mit 

Wie alt ist Euer Pfirsichbaum?


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Wie alt ist Euer Pfirsichbaum?


Ca. 20 - 25 Jahre


----------



## Ida17 (28. Mai 2018)

Na da hat meiner noch was vor sich 
Habt Ihr jedes Jahr so viele Früchte oder ist zwischendurch mal Pause mit Marmeladekochen?


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich da mal reingrätschen darf...  ich hoffe seit über 10 Jahren auf ne Pause beim Marmelade kochen...immer dieses Brühen und Pellen!   nur einmal hatte ich Ruhe, nachdem wir mal richtig derbe zurück geschnitten hatten. unserer hängt diesmal auch schon wieder so voll, dass die Äste tief hängen..

lg Ina


----------



## Ida17 (28. Mai 2018)

Ach das ist nicht fair, morgen schieße ich mal ein Bild von meinem erbärmlichen Pfirsich.
Bei dem Anblick wünscht man sich keine Pause


----------



## Limnos (28. Mai 2018)

Mein größerer, sonnigererTeich mit Fischen, __ Schnecken, Wasserinsekten und Molchen. Hierauf schwimmen 4 Inseln mit diversen Sumpf- und __ Moorpflanzen. 

 

und der etwas kleinere, der fast immer Schatten hat. __ Molche und diverse Wirbellose. In den Algenwatten sind kleine __ Muscheln, Wahrscheinlich Sphaerium corneum.
 



MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
es ist wieder soweit - je nach Standpunkt kann man wieder fragen: "Wo ist der Teich?" .


----------



## pema (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
bei 30°C im Schatten eine schöne grüne Oase:

                 

Petra


----------



## Limnos (31. Mai 2018)

Hi Petra

Wie ich sehe hast du eine kleine Rarität: die Zwergmummel (Bild 3). Hast duschon mal reife Samenkapseln erhalten?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (31. Mai 2018)

Es grünt und blüht im Teich, auf den Inseln, in den Maurerkübeln und im Pflanzenfilter. 

LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (1. Juni 2018)

Und wo sind die Fische, habt ihr die rausgeschmissen? Dann muss ich doch echt mal wieder lang kommen und schauen was Molly und Genkai machen.


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2018)

Den Gedanken hatte ich auch gleich.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo in die Runde und ein paar Bilder vom Teichlein. Die Orfen haben letztes Jahr Nachwuchs bekommen, sind ganz schön gewachsen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2018)

und noch ein paar Foddos


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2018)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> sind ganz schön gewachsen.


Und wenn du sie aus deinem Teich mit 15 Litern mal in was größeres setzt legen Sie gleich noch mehr zu .


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2018)

hier sind noch ein paar Bilder vom Garten (Anfang Mai). Der __ Rhododendron ist durch die Wärme so schnell wieder verblüht!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wenn du sie aus deinem Teich mit 15 Litern mal in was größeres setzt legen Sie gleich noch mehr zu .


ganz schön kess, Trolli, habe 3 Nullen vergessen,  aber langsam wird der Teich wirklich zu klein, aber ihr kennt das ja mit dem Teichvirus, mal sehen, was noch kommt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (1. Juni 2018)

Nicole und Rene' den Fischen geht es prächtig aber Fotos lohnen im Moment nicht. Leider haben wir im Moment kein klares Wasser, aber sie fressen gut und wachsen hoffentlich ein gutes Stück dieses Jahr.

LG Heike


----------



## Mathias2508 (2. Juni 2018)

Moin, ist halt trübe.


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2018)

Ach trüb, muss nur mal die Linse entstauben 
Und schon haben wir das Ziel erreicht ....
das die Fische Futter bekommen .
Aber was schwimmt denn auf dem Teich?
Baust schon die Winterabdeckung drauf


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Juni 2018)

Gestern Abend kam südlich Berlin schöner Regen runter...mit Hagel...Blitz und Donner.
Genau als die Grillkohle durch war....
Teich ist randvoll.

 6cm mehr Wasser.
Heute ist alles wieder gut.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Juni 2018)

So wie ich das sehe ist bei vielen der Teich momentan so trüb.
Wir haben das gleiche mit der trübheit.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Gestern Abend kam südlich Berlin schöner Regen runter


Dito bei uns ohne Blitz und Donner


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Juni 2018)

Von Regen träum ich seit Wochen....


----------



## Thundergirl (2. Juni 2018)

Wir auch...


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (2. Juni 2018)

Nicole bei dir nix gestern Abend? Bei uns war mittags schon mal Wolkenbruch und Abends dann sachte aber gut 2 Stunden. Das wurde auch Zeit.

LG Heike


----------



## Mathias2508 (2. Juni 2018)

Wat 30 km doch ausmachen können.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (2. Juni 2018)

Wir haben auch in Hamburg Nord nach 4 Wochen Regen bekommen. 
Gestern Abend nur ein paar Tropfen und in den Morgenstunden bis 10 Uhr mäßig. 
Heute Abend gegen halb neun kam dann nochmal richtig stark Regen runter.
Teich ist nun wieder voll.


----------



## koile (3. Juni 2018)

Bei uns wurden 50 l pro qm gemessen,und bei mir hat der Sturm noch zugeschlagen. 

       

Habe aber keine Schäden, außer der Koreatanne,und einer Thuja die von der Tanne mit rumgedrückt wurde.


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2018)

Auch bei uns bis jetzt keine 1,1 Liter in 4 Wochen


----------



## Lumita (3. Juni 2018)

im Panketal siehts nicht anders aus. Wir werden aktuell vom Regen ausgeschlossen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (3. Juni 2018)

Oh man, da kann man mal sehen wie groß Deutschland ist das gewisse Ecken dennoch nichts abbekommen haben.

Mittlerweile blüht es schön und die Pflanzen sind gut gewachsen in der Sumpfzone.


----------



## Kleene (3. Juni 2018)

Bei knapp 30ºC...


----------



## Andi76 (3. Juni 2018)

Update, 4Jahre ohne Bilder.
Teich läuft problemlos, Pflanzen, Fische, ohne Verluste.
Technik auf Inselanlage mit 100Ah Batt aufgerüstet, Wasser klar und diesen Frühling die ersten Kaulquappen auf natürliche Art und Weise gehabt.
__ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Libellen sind regelmäßige Gäste und Bienen kommen zum saufen.
Selbst eine Große __ Zauneidechse schleicht sich um den Quellstein herum.
Ein Buchfink der im Garten brütete, badet sehr gern am Ausfluss.
Also kurz grsagt, sagenhaft wieviel Natur da auf guten 3qm statt findet.


Grüsse Andi76


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2018)

aktuell


----------



## axel120470 (8. Juni 2018)

Aktuell


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2018)

Wo verstecken sich nur die Fische bei der Wärme???


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Juni 2018)

Hallo, ich hätte auch wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2018)

Hi Roland,

hoffentlich steckt die Libelle net alles im Teichumfeld an, sollte nämlich ne männliche __ Feuerlibelle sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Juni 2018)

jetzt regnet's hier endlich (Oberhavel), aber auch nicht so dolle.
Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder.
Schönen Restsonntag!


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2018)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> jetzt regnet's hier endlich


Ja auf 500 qm ein Schnapsglas  

Aber was ist den das für ein rote Blüte auf Bild 1 ?????


----------



## Plätscher (11. Juni 2018)

__ Rote Gauklerblume?


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juni 2018)

So siehts momentan aus.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Juni 2018)

Plätscher schrieb:


> __ Rote Gauklerblume?


Ja, das ist sie, hab ich auch in gelb.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Juni 2018)

In gelb habe ich sie auch, vor 3 Jahren gesät und mittlerweile so viele das ich in diesem Jahr schon bestimmt 100 Stck. ausgerissen habe.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (12. Juni 2018)

Ich wäre froh wenn die __ rote Gauklerblume sich auch ein wenig mehr verbreiten würde aber nein sie macht es nicht.  habe auch schon gelbe "geerntet" .

LG Heike


----------



## PeBo (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, bei mir sieht es zur Zeit so aus:
  
Kaum zu glauben aber wahr, hier mal die Ansicht vom gleichen Punkt am 21.April diesen Jahres:
  
und eine Stunde später:
  

Die Pflanzen am Teich hatte ich bei dem Umbau in kleine Teile zerschnitten und nachher wieder eingesetzt.  Diese sind inzwischen wieder toll zusammengewachsen und man sieht gar nichts mehr von dem Umbau.

Meine 3 Koi durften für 6 Tage in ihr Urlaubsdomizil umziehen:
  

Aber auch das, haben die mir längst verziehen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Thundergirl (15. Juni 2018)

In Grabow gab es immer noch keinen Regen. Dafür wächst im Teich alles super.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juni 2018)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Dafür wächst im Teich alles super.


Dito, ich muss erst mal wieder __ Froschbiss kompostieren. Sonst ist der Teich bald Blick dicht zu.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dito, ich muss erst mal wieder __ Froschbiss kompostieren. Sonst ist der Teich bald Blick dicht zu.



bei mir muß ich demnächst schubkarrenweiße südlicher __ Wasserschlauch rauswerfen, Die paar Triebe, die ich im Herbst reingeworfen hatte haben so viele Hibernakeln freigesetzt das mittlerweile fast der gesamte Teich mit Trieben durchzogen ist. Überall sind die kleinen gelben Blüten zwischen den Seerosen und Sumpfstauden zu sehen und selbst in der Tiefwasserzone liegt ein Riesenknäul aus Trieben der fast 1m lange Blütentreibe treibt

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2018)

Frank bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus. Der __ Wasserschlauch wuchert alles zu.

LG
Helmut


----------



## samorai (16. Juni 2018)

Heute ist mal wieder “Kohl-Tag“.
    
Alles gedeiht, die Seerosen haben jetzt volle Breite erreicht und schieben eine Blüte nach der Anderen an die Wasser-Oberfläche.
Alles schreit nach Urlaub.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (16. Juni 2018)

Dann weiß ich das ich mir keinen __ Wasserschlauch in den Teich Pflanzen werde.
Wir sind am ändern der Sumpfzone da wir dieses Jahr schon die Terasse bekommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2018)

heute ist der Teich mal wieder ziemlich trübe nachdem sich heute Nachmittag ein Bär über das Grünzeug drin hermachte

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
der mangelnde Regen macht dem Teich am wenigsten was aus - schließlich gibt's dort immer Wasser. Es ist schon beachtlich, wie sich die Pflanzen mit der Zeit entwickeln. Die Seerosen sind noch am Aufholen, da ich sie Ende April "umgetopft" habe.


----------



## krallowa (18. Juni 2018)

Moin,


samorai schrieb:


> Heute ist mal wieder “Kohl-Tag“.


Welche Art Kohl schmeißt du in den Teich und wie viel?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## samorai (18. Juni 2018)

1 Spitzkohl die Woche, die grünen Deckblätter entfernen, sind in der Regel 3-4 Stück, dann kommen die süßen weißen.

Damit haben die Koi 4-6 Stunden zu tun.
Wenn sie fertig sind findest du irgendwo nur einen weißen Kegel.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Juni 2018)

Und ich dachte von Kohl bekommt man Blähungen.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juni 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Und ich dachte von Kohl bekommt man Blähungen.


Wir bauen einen whirlpool


----------



## Ogheinz (21. Juni 2018)

Beitrag verschoben, sorry


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Und ich dachte von Kohl bekommt man Blähungen.



Ja dann wird natürlich dieses Unikum aktiviert .


----------



## krallowa (22. Juni 2018)

Moin,
hab gestern mal Schlangengurke für die Kois versucht.
7 haben sie wieder ausgespuckt, nur einer hat sie gierig gefressen.
Echt witzig wie unterschiedlich selbst die Geschmäcker unter Fischen ist .
Habt ihr auch diese Erfahrung gemacht, das nicht jeder Koi das Gleiche wie seine Artgenossen mag?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2018)

Morsche 
Tomaten fressen auch nicht alle bei mir.
Tja wie‘s halt jedem schmeckt....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Juni 2018)

Das umsetzen haben die Wasserpflanzen gut vertragen.
Die Truppe steht auch wieder voll im Mittelpunkt.
    
Besonders toll ist dieses Jahr der __ Froschlöffel mit seinem großen Blütenstängel.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Juni 2018)

Madam entgeht nix.

LG Heike


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Juni 2018)

Es wächst und gedeiht im und um den Teich.

das __ Hechtkraut blüht diesen Sommer besonders schön, auch die __ Thalia zeigt ihren Blütenstand. Die __ Schwanenblume hat nur eine Blüte, im letzten Jahr hatte sie gar keine.

        

Schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben

    

__ Sommerflieder, den muss ich im Frühjahr stärker zurückschneiden

      

__ Binsen, Gräser, __ Lavendel, __ Froschlöffel und Schlauchpflanze

    

Ja, und die Himbeeren sind dieses Jahr eine wahre Pracht. Seit einer Woche ernten wir jeden Tag ca. 1.5 Liter


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Juni 2018)

Die binde schneidest du im Herbst zurück? Und der __ Lavendel steht in der Pflanzzone vom Teich?


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Juni 2018)

Der __ Lavendel steht außerhalb der Kapillarsperre auf dem trockenen.

Was meinst du mit.....die binde schneidest du im Herbst zurück, mit dem Wort "binde" kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Juni 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit.....die binde schneidest du im Herbst zurück, mit dem Wort "binde" kann ich nichts anfangen.


Diese scheiss Autokorrektur....

Ich meinte die __ Binsen.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Juni 2018)

Aha die __ Binsen, die sind erst im letzten Jahr aufgegangen. Ja, ich habe vor sie im Herbst zurück zuschneiden.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2018)

Der Juni ist fast geschafft. 

Noch 3 Monate Vollgas am Koiteich, dann ist es auch schon wieder vorbei.
Je nachdem was für einen Oktober wir bekommen vielleicht auch etwas länger


----------



## Ida17 (28. Juni 2018)

Och sag doch nicht sowas, wir kriegen jetzt erst mal wieder Sonne satt! 
Winter? ... ach, jetzt nach dem WM-Aus gibt's keine Spekulatius, das ist vorbei 

Am Teich sieht es gut aus, sind zwar nicht ganz aktuell die Bilder (Wasser ist wieder dezent eingetrübt), aber es entwickelt sich alles sehr gut.
Meine neue Dame hat sich gut eingewöhnt und frisst wie ein Scheunendrescher, also so schmal wie auf dem Bild ist sie längst nicht mehr.
Aber wie heißt es so schön: Wie's Herrchen so's Gescherrchen


----------



## pema (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
mal wieder ein update meiner Wassersammelstellen.
Ich scheine die Neigung zu haben, meine Teiche unsichtbar machen zu wollen...im Dunkeln möchte ich nicht durch meinen Garten latschen.
Mein Moorbeet...incl. Teich:

             

Das kleine Seerosen (eigentlich Molch-) Becken.
1,5 Jahre habe ich darauf gewartet, dass die Nymphaea 'Cynthia Ann' blüht. Endlich hatte sie eine dicke Knospe gebildet und wartete wohl auf die Sonne. Jetzt ist die Sonne endlich da...aber die Knospe nicht mehr. Wir haben wohl Besuch von netten Nagetieren mit ziemlich langen Schwänzen, die einen guten Geschmack haben.
 

Das ist unser 1000L-Teich. Man sieht es ihm auch nicht mehr an. Er ist in diesem Jahr der Lieblingsplatz der __ Molche gewesen. So eine Menge an Molchen auf diesem Raum habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt.
 

Und jetzt mein: 'war es mal ein Teich?' - Teich. Um diese Jahreszeit sieht man wirklich kaum noch Wasser. Und das, obwohl ich jeden Herbst Haufen an Pflanzen raushole.
O.k., die Molche, etc. finden es gut und so sehe ich es auch eher positiv.

              .

Mein Highlight dieses Jahr:
die __ Rohrkolben stehen jetzt seit über 5 Jahren am Teichrand...dieses Jahr, die erste *Blüte:
  *
Und jetzt das neueste Projekt (allerdings nur für die Sommermonate:
mein Elassoma Schwarzbarschkübel.
 
petra


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (28. Juni 2018)

wenn die __ rote Gauklerblume sich mal so vermehren würde wie die gelbe...
              Die __ Taglilien und  __ Lilien fangen an. 
  die erste Dahlienblüte, sehr früh in diesem Jahr bei uns 

LG Heike


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (29. Juni 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Noch 3 Monate Vollgas am Koiteich, dann ist es auch schon wieder vorbei.


Da hoffen wir dich mal das das 3 gute Monate werden.
Denn bisher von Mai bis jetzt konnten wir ein sehr gutes Wachstum bei den Koi wahrnehmen.


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Juni 2018)

Die Seerosen wachsen dieses Jahr sehr gut und blühen fleißig

  
Sag noch einer __ Graskarpfen fressen keine Fadenalgen. Meine räumen gerade im vorderen Teich auf.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2018)

Sag noch einer __ Graskarpfen fressen keine Fadenalgen. Meine räumen gerade im vorderen Teich auf.

HI,

in der größten Not frißt ein Teufel auch __ Fliegen.

wenn keine leckeren Unterwasserpflanzen mehr vorhanden und sonst nur eher "bäh" schmeckende, giftige Seerosen verfügbar sind  muß halt erst mal fädriger Salat herhalten


----------



## Thundergirl (30. Juni 2018)

Morgens halb 10 in Grabow...

  

Die Sonne lacht und Kaffee und Brötchen schmecken besonders gut.


----------



## samorai (30. Juni 2018)

Auch an/in meiner kleinen Oase sieht es gut aus.
Das Wasser plätschert so dahin und in der Ferne tröten ein paar Krahniche.
          
Die Duftlilien brauchen noch ne Woche.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (30. Juni 2018)

Dieses Jahr gibt's bei uns auch schöne __ Lilien zu sehen. Sind aber halt noch im kommen.
Auch die Blaue Hortensie blüht dieses Jahr sehr schön.


----------



## koile (1. Juli 2018)

Zum Schlafen zu Warm,aber am Teich  einfach klasse mit einer guten Tasse Kaffe  bekomme ich die Nacht schon rum.                      


Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Haggard (1. Juli 2018)

Ich war mal nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit an meinem Angelweiher, der Wasserstand ist extrem niedrig. Ein schöner Platz zum Entspannen  Da sind aber keine Koi drin.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (1. Juli 2018)

Kleine Ergänzung zu unseren __ Lilien.
  
Auch die Black Diamond Hortensie fängt an zu blühen.


----------



## Tomy26 (1. Juli 2018)

Gestern 27 Grad Wassertemperatur.
 

Jetzt ist der Teich fast klar bis zum Boden


----------



## DbSam (1. Juli 2018)

Wie es am Teich aussieht?
Baustelle und dauernde, massive Beschwerden wegen zu wenig Futter ...  
   
   


Gruß Carsten


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo Carsten,
dann mal weiterhin gutes Gelingen . Mein Bauprojekt ist erst mal fertig (ein kleiner Rosenbogen). Am Teich ist es grün (nur das Wasser nicht, ich will ja Fische sehen ). Die Moorbeete machen dies jahr auch ein wenig her - so viele Blaubeeren gab's noch nie.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

habe seit Mittwoch einen Neuzugang im Pflanzenteich. Ein Bekannter brachte mir __ Pfeilkraut vorbei, Oberkante Pflanztopf sitzt 10 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel ich hoffe das passt.

    

Im April habe ich 2 __ Lobelien gepflanzt, die erste blüht jetzt.

      

Die Seerose treibt immer noch kräftig Blüten, und der __ Rohrkolben hat dieses Jahr erstmals seine Fruchtstände richtig ausgeprägt.

    

wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonnabend.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo Roland,
so lange das __ Pfeilkraut im Winter nicht einfriert, paßt die Tiefe. Es "wandert" allerdings ein wenig, kommt also im Folgejahr neben der ursprünglichen Stelle wieder. Meine Pfeilkräuter sind von Jahr zu Jahr kleiner geworden, nächstes Jahr wird wohl nichts mehr austreiben . Dafür habe ich eine Seerosenblüte, und habe daher gleich gedüngt.


----------



## DbSam (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo Rolf,


RKurzhals schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich eine Seerosenblüte


Schön, wie angemalt. 

Wie letztens erzählt:
Die Seerose in meiner Frau ihrem Teiche gibt es nur in farblos, uralt (von 1977 oder 1978) und dann auch noch in total unscharf:
 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juli 2018)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Die Moorbeete machen dies jahr auch ein wenig her - so viele Blaubeeren gab's noch nie.


 Du hast Blaubeeren im Moorbeet, sind das die Amerikanischen ? Weißt du zufällig die Sorte.
Ist das nicht zu Nass


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo Totto,
das sind leider alles die "Kultur-Heidelbeeren", die echten haben das erste Jahr nicht überstanden (wegen einem zu hohen Wasserpegel ). Dieses Jahr fülle ich gelegentlich mal nach - bis max 20 cm unterhalb oberste Ebene - für's Abpumpen habe ich eine Springbrunnenpumpe, die in den 70er "Pegel" paßt .


----------



## Daufi (17. Juli 2018)

Wir haben den Teich dieses Jahr so ziemlich in Ruhe gelassen..  Sporadisch mal Algen gekeschert und das wars...


----------



## DbSam (17. Juli 2018)

Hallo Arne,

das letzte Bild finde ich ja voll interessant.
Du scheinst ja voll in die Imkerei eingestiegen zu sein. Wie viele Völker hast Du denn?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja voll in die Imkerei eingestiegen zu sein. Wie viele Völker hast Du denn?


Da geht es in die Imkerei 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...an-zur-imkerei-kommt.47602/page-2#post-564884


----------



## DbSam (17. Juli 2018)

Den Beitrag kenne ich, der ist vom August 2017 (also total veraltet ) und ich weiß auch, dass er 'imkert'.
Aber schau Dir bitte Bild 4 weiter oben noch einmal an, dort sind mehr als zwei Völker.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (18. Juli 2018)

Ja Schande auf mein Haupt...
Hab das Forum hier voll hängen lassen. 
Sind mittlerweile 5 einhalb Völker gewordenEin bißchen Honig gab es dieses Jahr auch...
Wer will kann ja mal auf FB unter Imkerei Senck oder westerwaldhonig. com kucken...
Werde mal die nächsten Tage was schreiben...


----------



## DbSam (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo Arne,

dann muss ich wohl oder übel bei der nächsten Heimfahrt von Kölle mal bei Dir reinschauen. 
Ist ja nicht weit von der A3 entfernt.


Ich melde mich vorher,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Daufi (18. Juli 2018)

Hi Carsten, gerne.   
5km von der Abfahrt Altenkirchen/Neuwied
Diese Woche haben wir alle noch Urlaub.
  
Gruß, Arne


----------



## DbSam (18. Juli 2018)

... ich auch.
Schaue täglich dabei zu, wie meine Frau das Teichumfeld noch weiter verschandelt. 
Andauernd soll ich Beton oder Gelumpsch mit der Schubkarre spazieren fahren ... 

Und der Rest vom Garten sieht aus wie bei Hempels unterm Sofa, man beachte den eindrucksvollen Brennesselstrauch auf dem Berg ... 
 

Wie geschrieben, ich melde mich vorher. Wird sicherlich erst im August.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rhabanus (18. Juli 2018)

Der Sommer zeigt sich von seiner besten Seite. Der Teich "frisst" Stadtwasser, bin dauernd am Nachfüllen und Ausgleichen der Verdunstung.
Damit ihr nicht denkt, der Grund dass ich so selten was poste ist, dass mein Teich grün ist  setze ich mal paar aktuelle Bilder rein.

       

Rhabanus´ Frau ist eine sehr willenstarke. Bis letztes Wochenende konnte ich meine Politik des Null-Fischbesatzes aufrecht erhalten. Wir haben __ Molche und seit diesem Jahr auch Kaulquappen drin. Am Samstag kam nun Frau Rhabanus mit vier Bitterlingen und zwei Shubunkins an.......


----------



## DbSam (18. Juli 2018)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Rhabanus´ Frau ist eine sehr willenstarke.
> ...
> Am Samstag kam nun Frau Rhabanus mit vier Bitterlingen und zwei Shubunkins an.......





Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Juli 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


>


Lach nicht, das ist nicht lustig!
Hab meine Frau nicht im Griff. Sie holt nicht mal Bier aus´m Keller!


----------



## goldi_garten (19. Juli 2018)

Also bei uns siehts ganz gut aus. Die Seerosen blühen


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2018)

und wo ist das Bild ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (19. Juli 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> und wo ist das Bild ?


Ja, das frage ich mich auch. Keiner hat Frau Rhabanus je gesehen.
Oder den hilflosen Blick von @Rhabanus zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens der gekauften Fische. Als er feststellte, dass er gegen seine Frau wieder verloren hat. 

Blühende Seerosen dagegen kann ich mir schon vorstellen.
Auch wenn diese hier im Moment, nach ca. 16 1/2 Blüten, Pause macht oder für dieses Jahr die Blühtätigkeit eingestellt hat, weil sie die Baustelle nicht mehr ersehen kann.
 

Jedenfalls ergeht es mir so, denn ich fühle mich wie das blühende Leiden.
 
Man kann solche Wörter wie Drainage, Schalung, Moniereisen und Baustahlmatten, Beton, etc. schon gar nicht mehr hören.
So langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass mich meine Frau nur vom Sofa/Gartenstuhl vertreiben will. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Die Sonne brennt schon wieder, wo ist mein kühles Bier?
Und wo ist meine Frau?


----------



## Haggard (19. Juli 2018)

Meine Frau hat den Teichrand gemauert, bzw. die Steine in den Beton gehauen gehauen, ich habe geschleppt und Beton angerührt. Dafür ist alles in Waage, bis auf 3-4mm, wo sich die Steine nach erfolgter Umrandung trafen. Nun sind wir am Ufergraben dran, leider fehlt aktuell Kies/Sand zum Betonmischen. (Meine Bilder, bzw. der Baubericht kommen / kommt erst, wenn Folie verlegt und Wasser drin ist  ) Bier muss ich mir auch nicht immer selber holen. Frauen sind schon was Tolles


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juli 2018)

Hallöchen, mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder,
Schönen Abend noch euch allen, ob mit oder ohne Bier...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juli 2018)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Der Sommer zeigt sich von seiner besten Seite. Der Teich "frisst" Stadtwasser, bin dauernd am Nachfüllen und Ausgleichen der Verdunstung.
> Damit ihr nicht denkt, der Grund dass ich so selten was poste ist, dass mein Teich grün ist  setze ich mal paar aktuelle Bilder rein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 201123 Anhang anzeigen 201124 Anhang anzeigen 201125 Anhang anzeigen 201126
> ...





Der Anfang vom Ende.

Aber der Teich ist richtig geil! 
4-5 große Koi würde bestimmt auch gut kommen. 
Entweder Männchen oder Weibchen, damit die Vermehrung nicht stattfinden kann.

Bei den __ Shubunkin kann es schnell gehen. 
Aus deinem Teich bekommst du die kleinen nie mehr raus.


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Juli 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Der Anfang vom Ende......
> 4-5 große Koi würde bestimmt auch gut kommen.


Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand, Florian!

Mir scheint, meine Frau hat nur gewartet, bis die neuen, funktionierenden BA-Deckels drin sind....
Hoffentlich geht Frau Rhabanus auch zukünftig baden und will nicht, dass wir einen neuen Schwimmtech neben dem Fischteich nun bauen ...


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2018)

...unser Schwimmteich im Juli 2018...wir sind voll zufrieden...

(70 m³, 4 Luftheber mit ca. 55 m³/h Umwälzung bei etwa 96 Watt, ohne UVC, "LowCost"-Vorfilterung durch Vliessäcke, 100 l Helix)


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2018)

noch einen kleinen Nachschlag





_View: https://youtu.be/sGQ9FufTUGA_






_View: https://youtu.be/qNUtK9QY1Qw_


----------



## dizzzi (20. Juli 2018)

Bei mir ist das Wasser glasklar. Aber die Pflanzen wollen dieses Jahr nicht so ganz.

Lg

Udo


----------



## senator20_2000 (22. Juli 2018)

Glasklaren Wasser und die __ Wanvisa blüht...


----------



## krallowa (24. Juli 2018)

So,
Wetter ist Hammer, das Wasser klar und die Fische fit.
Was will ein Teichfreund mehr?
 
Die kleinen Koi sind auch fit.
 
Und jagen auch schon das Futter der großen Koi  (6mm)
 

Ich ärger mich ein wenig das ich am Freitag in den Urlaub fliege und die Fische dem Schwiegervater überlasse.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Lumita (24. Juli 2018)

Der Ententeich ist fertig.    Das Teichlein wächst und gedeiht   . Wir haben mittlerweile seit drei Tagen eine ansässige __ Ringelnatter. Der Frosch konnte zum Glück entkommen.


----------



## Petta (25. Juli 2018)

Alles grünt und blüht...…….im kleinen und im grossen Teich          im kleinen Teich sind nur Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen


----------



## Haggard (29. Juli 2018)

Ich war gestern nach dem Gewitter an meinem Angelweiher, noch ca. 50cm Wasser drin. Die Fische scheint es nicht zu stören, gab auch bisher keine Verluste. Wie man sehen kann, gibt es auch reichlich Bäume, die für Beschattung sorgen.


----------



## Boxerfan (29. Juli 2018)

Der Nachwuchs von meinen Kois entwickelt sichMedium 32326 anzeigenMedium 32327 anzeigenMedium 32325 anzeigen


----------



## Truthahn (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
heute möchte ich auch mal ein paar Bilder senden. Da ich bisher immer nur mit Fragen hatte , zulletzt wegen umbau des Filters.
Habe ich dieses Jahr nun endlich mal große Freude am Teich da sich alles prächtig entwickelt hat.
Die Pflanzen sind sehr gut gewachsen das Wasser ist seit dem Filterumbau und Erneuerung der der UVC glas klar und es hat sich reichlich Nachwuchs
eingestellt. 
So macht es Spaß.
      

Gruß Michael


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
auch an meinem Teich ist's noch recht grün, die allgemeine Dürre hat ihn nicht erreicht . Die Pflanzen wuchern von Jahr zu Jahr mehr, so dass man aus einigen Perspektiven schon fragen kann: "Wo ist der Teich" ? Zum Glück gibt's ja noch den Steg, den meine Kamera gründlich verbogen hat .


----------



## DbSam (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo Forum,

am Teiche auf der Baustelle, bei dem schönen Wetter ...
 

Für zwei, drei Fotos habe ich mal den 'blöden' Quellstein ausgemacht, damit der die Bilder nicht mit seinen Wellen verhohnepipelt ... 
Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus:
   

Ohne Wellen kann man mal alle Fische kontrollieren:
(Der Eugen muss jetzt die Bildüberschriften überlesen, oder sich seinen Teil denken. )

den 'fetten Olaf' beim durchstarten:
 
den 22 oder 23jährigen Methusalem 'Opa' beim Drachengleiten:
  

oder den quilrligen 'Professor T'. Den man nie ordentlich aufs Bild bekommt, da er nie auf einer Stelle sitzen, äh, schwimmen kann.
(Oder ich bin zu langsam, was auch gut möglich ist. Wobei: Ich doch nicht, die Kamera ist so langsam.) 
 
Die anderen Fische natürlich auch. 
Aber die sind halt nur gewöhnlich und heißen deshalb alle nur 'Fisch' oder 'die anderen ...'. 

Die Pflanzen wachsen auch.
Und endlich nun, da will uns auch eine __ Krebsschere mit ein paar Blüten beehren:
 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Habe einen funktionierenden 125er Luftheber preisgünstig abzugeben.
Ist gereinigt und nur 7 Monate in Benutzung gewesen.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo Rolf!
Mein Steg ist auch ohne Kamera verbogen.


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2018)

Unserer war nach 14 Jahren kurz vor dem zusammen brechen, von daher stehen die Rest derzeit zum trocknen und anschließenden verheizen bereit. Einen neuen wird es so wohl nicht mehr geben.
Irgendwo gab es auch mal Bilder


----------



## koile (31. Juli 2018)

Wenn es mit den Temperaturen so weiter geht


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Juli 2018)

Ich fülle die letzten Tage täglich ca. 1500l nach, bei 130 000 l Gesamtvolumen.


----------



## DbSam (31. Juli 2018)

Roland, das Wasser verdunstet bei Dir nicht, sondern das wird an den Badegästen und deren zahlreichen Badegängen liegen. 
Die sollen das Wasser besser abschütteln und nicht auf der Haut aus dem Teich schleppen. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tomy26 (1. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> täglich ca. 1500l


Hallo Roland
Kommt mir bekannt vor, ich habe nicht ganz so viel aber 1000 sind es auch.

Sonst ist der Teich zur Zeit traumhaft, bis auf Fadenalgen im 2. FT ist er klar bis zum Grund und das bei Wassertemperaturen von rund 26-30 Grad


----------



## DbSam (1. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Frank,





Tomy26 schrieb:


> Sonst ist der Teich zur Zeit traumhaft


btw:
Wie geht es Deinem Vater?
Brückenpläne zurückgestellt?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tomy26 (1. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wie geht es Deinem Vater?
> Brückenpläne zurückgestellt?


Alles gut überstanden. Danke der Nachfrage !
Brücke folgt wenn es sich etwas abgekühlt hat.
Als erste Maßnahme habe ich Licht nach hinten an die Terasse gebracht, wenn die Gartenbeleuchtung fertig ist werde ich sie vorstellen.


----------



## DbSam (1. Aug. 2018)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Alles gut überstanden.


Sehr gut, das ist das Wichtigste.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Roland, das Wasser verdunstet bei Dir nicht, sondern das wird an den Badegästen und deren zahlreichen Badegängen liegen.
> Die sollen das Wasser besser abschütteln und nicht auf der Haut aus dem Teich schleppen.
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Ja da ist was dran, bei unserem Hund habe ich beobachtet das er jedesmal wenn er aus dem Wasser kommt gut 1 Liter von sich abschüttelt, das summiert sich. Bin am überlegen ob ich einen Spendenkasten zu Unterhaltung des Teichs aufstellen soll. Kann mir gut die unverständnisvollen __ Blicke unserer Badegäste vorstellen.


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2018)

Komisch warum nur sitzen die da alle aufn Zaun und trauen sich nicht ans frische Wasser wenn ich meine Runden dreh


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Aug. 2018)

Die werden schlechte Erfahrungen mir dir gemacht haben!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,liebe Teichianer,
bin auch nur am Nachfüllen, z.Zt Teichtemperatur: 25 Grad bei 1m Tiefe, Luft: 36Grad.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2018)

Hallo, gestern beim Sprengen im Garten entdeckt. __ Erdkröte?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2018)

und weil alles so schön blüht, noch ein paar Bilder vom Garten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2018)

...und noch ein paar...


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Aug. 2018)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> __ Erdkröte?


Ja


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
bei Deinen schönen Blüten hab' ich glatt ein "deja vu" .


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2018)

Moin zusammen,
wir machen frühmorgens 2 große Sonnenschirme auf, damit der Teich gut beschattet ist.
Wassertemperatur derzeit 23°C, klares Wasser, Fische gesund & munter.
Bild vom 31.07.


----------



## DbSam (3. Aug. 2018)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> wir machen frühmorgens 2 große Sonnenschirme auf


Meine Frau macht nur einen auf. 
Über dem Tisch, damit das Bier nicht so schnell warm wird.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (13. Aug. 2018)

So siehts jetzt gerade aus. Immer noch Baustelle. Bei dem heißen Wetter der letzten Wochen keine Lust gehabt. Lieber ein kühles Bierchen am Teich statt zu werkeln. Aber jetzt gehts langsam weiter. Meine Holde liegt mir täglich in den Ohren wann ich endlich nochmal Zeit für was anderes habe!!!

  
Gruß Axel


----------



## DbSam (13. Aug. 2018)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Immer noch Baustelle.



Ach was, das ist doch Kindergarten und keine Baustelle.
Ich seh noch nicht mal ein bissel Unkraut oder so ...

Und außerdem ist auf dem Foto Regen zu sehen, also ist das Foto ganz bestimmt nicht in diesem Jahr aufgenommen worden. 


Gruß Carsten


*duckundweg*


----------



## axel120470 (13. Aug. 2018)

Lach. Doch Carsten. Gerade eben aufgenommen. Quasi topaktuell. Nur leider kann ich jetzt wegen dem Regen wieder nix schaffen und muß ein Bierchen trinken


----------



## baddie (13. Aug. 2018)

zu warm, zu lange so warm, zu wenig Schatten und Filter zu spät gestartet ( Mitte April)........Wasser grün.

Für dies Jahr hab ich verloren aber nächst Jahr bin ich wieder da like



und ich kämpfe ständig mit diesem Biofilm im CS II


----------



## DbSam (13. Aug. 2018)

axel120470 schrieb:


> wieder nix schaffen und muß ein Bierchen trinken


Gut. 
Also alles wie immer. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wo ist denn mein Bier schon wieder hin?


----------



## axel120470 (13. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Gut.
> Also alles wie immer.
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz Genau. 
Gut das meine Frau immer genug Bier im Haus hat


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Aug. 2018)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Lach. Doch Carsten. Gerade eben aufgenommen. Quasi topaktuell. Nur leider kann ich jetzt wegen dem Regen wieder nix schaffen und muß ein Bierchen trinken



Bei den paar Tropfen kann man arbeiten, da muss man kein Bier trinken.


----------



## axel120470 (14. Aug. 2018)

Doch Roland. Bin aus Zucker und da ist Regen nicht gut. Das sieht zwar nach 'nur' ein paar Tropfen aus, war aber echt heftig.
Also doch Bier trinken


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Aug. 2018)

Gestern Abend ....
Der Regenbogen war sogar doppelt


----------



## krallowa (20. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,

gemütlich am Abend am Teich, kaum Mücken nur __ Wespen.
 

MfG
Ralf


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,

es will einfach nicht regnen bei uns. Die Pflanzen rund um den Teich haben die Trockenheit gut überstanden. Gräser, Stauden und Bambus bekamen regelmäßig Wasser.

Das Wasser ist klar, nur im Pflanzenteich habe ich heftig Fadenalgen.

 

Der Palme und der __ Feige im Hintergrund macht die Hitze und Trockenheit überhaupt nichts aus.

 

Das vor einigen Wochen eingesetzte Pfeilblatt beginnt jetzt zu blühen.

   

Die __ Lobelien blühen jetzt schon seit 6 Wochen.

   

Blüten der __ Thalia

   

Das __ Hechtkraut blüht jetzt zum zweiten mal.

 

Die Seerose lief diesen Sommer zur Höchstform auf, ununterbrochen immer zwischen 4 und 11 Blüten.

    ]


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Das __ Hechtkraut blüht jetzt zum zweiten mal


Bei uns treibt es komplett neu, aber ob es nochmals zum blühen kommt


----------



## PeBo (26. Aug. 2018)

Meinem Teich geht es gut, und den Teichbewohnern  auch!
  
Zugegeben, das Bild ist schon zwei Wochen alt und wurde von meiner Teich Überwachungs Kamera aufgezeichnet als ich es bei der Hitze nicht mehr aushalten konnte, und meinen Fischen Gesellschaft leisten wollte. Diese haben es mir verziehen!

Aber jetzt aktuelle Fotos: 
  
Dem Teich Umfeld geht es weniger gut, ich denke den Rasen werde ich erneuern müssen. Die 3 mm Regen, die bei uns (Mittelhessen) in den letzten Tagen gefallen sind haben zwar für ein paar grüne Halme gesorgt, aber ein Durchbruch ist das noch nicht! Wenigstens hatte der Rasenmäher den Sommer über Pause.
  
Den Pflanzen im Teich und im Bachlauf geht es dafür recht gut. Die hatten ja auch immer genug Wasser!
  
Das Schilfgras ist dieses Jahr trotz Trockenheit wieder recht hoch geworden, sieht aber trotzdem etwas lädiert aus.
  
Meine 3 Koi sind diesen Sommer über gut gewachsen, besonders mein kleiner Ginrin Kohaku hat ordentlich aufgeholt (44cm). Die beiden Großen haben jetzt die 70cm erreicht - mal sehen wo das noch hingeht. Wegen den beiden sieht mein Teich auf Fotos immer so klein aus (die Holz - Terrasse ist 5,10m breit).

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Aug. 2018)

PeBo schrieb:


> ich denke den Rasen werde ich erneuern müssen.


Glaube ich nicht. Der sollte aus den Wurzeln wieder kommen. Einfach abwarten.


----------



## PeBo (26. Aug. 2018)

Na dann hoffe ich mal dass du recht hast. 
 Würde mich freuen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## jolantha (28. Aug. 2018)

Bißchen unscharf, durchs Fenster . So 2 x im Jahr taucht er auf, der Eisvogel


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Aug. 2018)

Hallo, ist schon ein interessanter Sommer. Der Schmetterlingsflieder und der __ Blutweiderich blühen jetzt auch zum zweiten mal. Die __ Lobelien blühen immer noch, und die Seerose bildet auch noch ständig neue Knospen. Die Wassertemperatur hat noch 23°C


----------



## Skadi (7. Sep. 2018)

Hallo liebe Teichler ,

das Teichjahr nähert sich gaaanz langsam dem Ende zu ... ich bin z.Zt. auf der Suche nach einem Laubschutznetz, ich fürchte es wird die teure Variante von NG  ...
Mit der Entwicklung meines noch jungen Teiches bin ich recht zufrieden , leider hatte ich dieses Jahr kein klares Wasser (Schwebealgen),  was ich aber der intensiven Sonne zuschiebe. Der Teich hat von 10-19h Sonne abbekommen ... tagein ... tagaus ...
Anbei ein paar Bilder von heute  ... die Seerosen blühen immer noch sehr schön ... der Schaum ist da seit dem ich letzte Woche den Swimskim wieder in Betrieb genommen habe und der __ Spaltgriffel lässt auch schon ganz zart etwas rot hervorblitzen.
Los gehts :


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Skadi,
das NG-Laubschutznetz hatte ich auch schon in der Auswahl, und Preis und Platz (wo leg ich das noch hin ...) haben mich da bislang zögern lassen. Nach einigen Jahren Teich sehe ich das entspannter, da ich im zeitigen Frühjahr ohnehin etliche abgestorbene und verfaulte Pflanzenteile aus dem Teich sammle, da kommt's auf die Blätter nicht mehr so sehr an, die gehen gut in den Kescher. Das Moorbeet ist eine grüne Insel. Der wichtigste Teil vom Rasen sieht allerdings gut aus, dank zweier Versenkregner.


----------



## Skadi (8. Sep. 2018)

Guten Morgen RKurzhals,

bei uns steht, zwar nicht in Windrichtung, eine __ Kastanie und eine Eiche in der Nähe des Teiches.
Wenn es dann sehr stürmisch ist landet doch viel Laub im Teich, das möchte ich vermeiden.
Letztes Jahr als so ein Herbststurm uns heimgesucht hat waren wir im Urlaub  ... ich habe bald einen Herzinfarkt bekommen, als wir nach Hause gekommen sind ... nee,nee ... dieses Jahr nicht wieder.
Mein Männe hat schon den Auftrag für den Bau einer Schwimmstütze gekommen  und ich kaufe  ein Netz  ... nur welches? ... ich glaube, ich muss hier nochmal rumfragen, wer mit welchem Netz gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Sep. 2018)

Ich habe ein billiges Obstbaumnetz oder so aus dem Baumarkt. Seit 2013 oder so.
Wenn das mal hin ist gibt es das nächste.


----------



## Michael H (8. Sep. 2018)

Morsche
Heute gibt es __ Reis zu Frühstück...


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2018)

@Michael H , gegen die Algen würde ich ja mal was tun ......


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
hier noch mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teichlein
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Sep. 2018)

endlich ist die Dürre rum.

heute bei dem Regen von > 50l/qm2 hat sich der Teich wieder ordentlich gefüllt - fehlen nun nur noch weniger als 10cm (leider ist nun aber auch das Moorbeet, wo ich morgen eigentlich weiter räumen wollte, wieder halb voll)

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2018)

Naja immerhin 8 Liter gab es von oben. Und der Wind blieb uns zum Glück erspart. 
Schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht


----------



## dizzzi (24. Sep. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> Heute gibt es __ Reis zu Frühstück...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 202599 Anhang anzeigen 202600 Anhang anzeigen 202601 Anhang anzeigen 202602


Also wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, stellt sich mir direkt eine Frage:
Können Fische durch Langeweile krank werden oder sterben?


----------



## Tephrofan (25. Sep. 2018)

das Jahr geht zu Ende und wir haben unseren Teich in vollen Zügen genossen- Herbst 2017 angelegt- dauert noch ein bischen, bis mehr Grün zu sehen ist- der vordere Bereich ist das Klärbecken mit allerlei Getier drinn- dahinter der durchgehend 2,3m tiefe Schwimmbereich. Keinerlei Algenprobleme. Keinerlei Filter-


----------



## Michael H (25. Sep. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, stellt sich mir direkt eine Frage:
> Können Fische durch Langeweile krank werden oder sterben?


Morsche 
Früher hätten mich solche Beträge aufgeregt, heute sind sie mir einfach nur Scheiss - Egal ....


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2018)

Komisch,dir hat es gestern gefallen und heute ......


----------



## Ida17 (25. Sep. 2018)

Meiner Treu, jetzt regt Euch doch nicht so auf!
Ich schätze, der Like von Michael war höchst ironisch gemeint.

Und @dizzzi: den Kommentar hättest Du Dir auch sparen können. 
Bei "artgerechter Haltung" von Koi scheiden sich massiv die Geister, aber hier ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Michael H (25. Sep. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Meiner Treu, jetzt regt Euch doch nicht so auf!
> Ich schätze, der Like von Michael war höchst ironisch gemeint.


----------



## dizzzi (26. Sep. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Meiner Treu, jetzt regt Euch doch nicht so auf!
> Ich schätze, der Like von Michael war höchst ironisch gemeint.
> 
> Und @dizzzi: den Kommentar hättest Du Dir auch sparen können.
> Bei "artgerechter Haltung" von Koi scheiden sich massiv die Geister, aber hier ist doch alles gut.


@Ida17:Es regt sich doch keiner auf. Ich denke ein Forum lebt von der Beitrags.- und Meinungsvielfalt. Wenn jemand also was einstellt bekommt er manchmal positiven und manchmal negativen Feedback. Das ist ein Sinn von einem Forum. Über artgerechte Haltung habe ich gar nichts geschrieben. Nur über Langweilig. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Ida17 (26. Sep. 2018)

Natürlich lebt ein Forum von Diskussionen, ich fand es nur hart von Dir ausgedrückt ob Koi "vor Langeweile sterben können".


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
ich kann derzeit nicht vor Langeweile sterben, und brauche mal wieder ein paar Stunden für den Teich, um ihn gut für den Winter vorzubereiten .


----------



## jolantha (29. Sep. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Nur über Langweilig.


Sorry, aber wenn ich Koi wäre, wäre mir auch langweilig in so einer sterilen Badewanne .
aber da scheiden sich nunmal die Geister, und jeder so wie er mag !


Ida17 schrieb:


> ich fand es nur hart von Dir ausgedrückt ob Koi "vor Langeweile sterben können".


Wieso ist das hart ?? Es war nur eine Frage 


RKurzhals schrieb:


> und brauche mal wieder ein paar Stunden für den Teich,


 Aber schööön 
Die Stunden brauche ich auch, bei mir ist auch schon wieder fast alles zugewachsen, und Kapillarsperre gibts auch keine mehr


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Sep. 2018)

Hallo, man merkt deutlich das es auf die kalte Jahreszeit zugeht. die ersten Blätter und Gräser werden welk. 

              

Die Palme hatte im Frühjahr verfrorene Blattspitzen weil meine Frau sie zu früh auspackte, sie hat sich aber wieder gut erholt.


----------



## PeBo (30. Sep. 2018)

Auch hier in Mittelhessen wird es nun langsam herbstlich. Selbst die Randpflanzung im Teich färbt sich schon langsam obwohl diese nicht unter der Trockenheit leiden musste.

  
  

 Das Wasser im Teich hat zur Zeit einen ganz seltsamen Glanz, es wirkt sehr weich aber auch wie verspiegelt. Leider kommt das in den Fotos nicht rüber, hier vielleicht am ehesten:
  

 Der Teich ist sehr klar, und hat sowas wie einen Lupen Effekt, d.h. der Bodenablauf in 1,45 m tiefe sieht aus, als wäre er nur in 80 cm Wassertiefe.
  

Meine drei Koi habe ich in den vergangenen Tagen auch vermessen. Ich mache das ganz einfach, ohne die Tiere aus dem Wasser zu nehmen indem ich das Futter an meiner Terrasse entlang streue.  Die Fische schwimmen dann direkt unter der Terrasse entlang, und dadurch dass meine Bretter immer genau 15 cm breit sind, kann ich diese photografisch vermessen. Hier ein Beispiel:
    


Mein Ginrin Kohaku ist auch schon 44cm: 

Morgens hat das Wasser jetzt nur noch knapp über 10° und man sieht ganz deutlich, dass die Fische die wärmeren Zonen im Wasser suchen.

 

Die beiden großen haben jetzt bereits die 70 cm geknackt.
Diese sind jetzt schon über zehn Jahre bei mir im Teich deshalb hier noch mal Bilder aus dem Jahr 2008 beim Einsetzen:

    

Gruß Peter


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Sep. 2018)

Hallo, gerade entdeckt, eine der Sumpfdotterblumen brachte nochmal eine Blüte.


----------



## Tomy26 (4. Okt. 2018)

Hallo 
Etwas zu spät aber jetzt hängt das Netz.
Übers Wochenende ist schon so einiges im Teich gelandet aber vorher ging es nicht !


----------



## Skadi (4. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Tomy,
also bei uns hält sich das Laub noch an den Bäumen  ...
Mein Netz von NG ist  vorletzte Woche auch eingetroffen und wartet auf seinen Einsatz ... bin ja mal gespannt.
Ich habe gestern schon mal alle Seerosen mit der FlexiCut von Oase zurückgeschnitten ... der Komposthaufen hat sich gefreut.


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Okt. 2018)

Hi Frank,

das erinnert mich an ein Bierzelt.


----------



## Tomy26 (4. Okt. 2018)

@Skadi Am Niederrhein sind viele Bäume schon seid August sehr mitgenommen. 
Bei uns habe die __ Birken in der Regel keine Blätter mehr, beim __ Ahorn meistens Fruchtstand und wenig Blätter.

@trampelkraut Samstag sollen es wieder 25 Grad werden, dann probieren wir es mit dem Bier beim grillen, vieleicht wird es ja ein Oktoberfest.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich heute einen Ruhetag einlegen. Aber das Wetter war super 24°C und irgendwann muss ja mal im Pflanzenteich aufgeräumt werden. Ich wollte das eigentlich erst ende Oktober machen, aber meine Freizeit ist für diesen Monat schon ziemlich verplant. Also Schuhe und Socken raus, kurze Hose an und los ging es.

Gestern sah es so aus.

        

Und jetzt so.

      und hier der Ertrag       und jetzt schmerzt der Rücken.


----------



## DbSam (7. Okt. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> und jetzt schmerzt der Rücken.


Da fällt mir ein ...


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Ja, das ist immer eine Elendsarbeit. 
Hauptsache die Füße sind dabei nicht erfroren ...


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Füße sind dabei nicht erfroren ...



Würde ich so wie du in Deutsch/Sibirien leben hätte das passieren können. Aber im sonnenverwöhnten Unterfranken hat das Teichwasser noch 17°C.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Okt. 2018)

Was machen deine Regenbogenelrizen ?

Schon mal Junge bekommen ? Oder schon komplett verschwunden?

Ich habe noch nie Kleine von denen bekommen....nur die Goldelrizen vermehren sich wie die Karnickel. Bei mir scheinen jetzt nach ein paar Jahren auch nur noch ganz wenige von den 20 geblieben zu sein.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Okt. 2018)

6 oder 7 müssten noch da sein. Die sind über die Überlaufrinne in den Schwimmteich und haben sich am Einlauf des öfteren in die Strömung gestellt. Ob im Pflanzenteich auch noch welche sind weiß ich nicht, da kann mann vor lauter Unterwasserpflanzen nicht viel sehen.

Mit Nachwuchs war da nichts, soll bei Regenbogenellritzen auch sehr schwierig sein. Die Fische sind jetzt ich glaube 2 Jahre im Teich, älter wie 4 Jahre werden die glaube ich eh nicht. Wie alt sie schon waren als ich sie bekam weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Roland,
in Deutsch/Sibirien muß man halt jetzt schon an den Winterschutz denken  - zweimal hatten wir schon Nachtfrost. Dank des anhaltend trockenen Wetters gibt's dafür eine tolle Laubfärbung.


----------



## jolantha (10. Okt. 2018)

Rolf, das sieht ja wirklich schön aus, bei uns fehlen noch die bunten Farben, es ist überall mehr so ein gammeliges braun-grün


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,

hab nach dem aufräumen im Planzenteich eine neue Art endeckt, Seerosen ohne Blätter!


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2018)

Mensch Roland, das sind doch die neuen Herbstblüten der Krebsscheren


----------



## Tomy26 (11. Okt. 2018)

Schön Roland machst du mir einen Ableger


----------



## Lumita (12. Okt. 2018)

Hier ist noch einiges passiert. Terassenbau       
Selbst ist die Frau
Als 2tes hab ich dieses Jahr besser vorgesorgt und ein Überdachung für den Winter besorgt und gestern aufgestellt. Aktuell ist noch eine Seitenfläche zur Hauswand hind offen. Wirds kälter, wird diese geschlossen.


----------



## Michael H (12. Okt. 2018)

Hallo
Die Idee hatte ich auch schon , bloß immer noch zuviel Respekt vor zu viel Wind . Ist ja schon anfällig so ein riesiges Zelt.


----------



## Lumita (12. Okt. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Idee hatte ich auch schon , bloß immer noch zuviel Respekt vor zu viel Wind . Ist ja schon anfällig so ein riesiges Zelt.


Ich hab mir noch ein Sturmset dazu bestllt. Zudem steht der Teich zwischen zwei Häusern. Mal schauen vielleicht klappts ja gut?,!.


----------



## troll20 (13. Okt. 2018)

Und was kostet der Spaß , wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Skadi (13. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,
da die Bäume bei uns mittlerweile so aussehen ...
    
...sieht unser Teich jetzt so aus ...
  
... aber von Anfang an.
Das Netz von NG hatte ich mir ja schon vor ein paar Wochen gegönnt, jedoch war mir die Schwimm-Stütze dann doch etwas zu teuer. Also war Bastelstunde angesagt.
  ... LKW- Schlauch
  ... Holzkonstruktion gebaut, oben eine Plastikschüssel drauf, damit das Netz geschont wird ... und ab ins Wasser     ... mit Wäscheleine am Ufer fest gemacht und Netz rüber.
      
Das Netz macht wirklich einen stabilen Eindruck .
Allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## axel120470 (13. Okt. 2018)

Ganz aktuell gerade geknippst 20.45 Uhr.
So siehts aus.

  
  
Leider nur mit dem Handy fotografiert.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2018)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell gerade geknippst 20.45 Uhr.
> So siehts aus.


Bissel vernebelt, wie bei einem Großbrand ...
Oder hast Du etwa wieder das Steak auf dem Grill vergessen? 


Hier sieht es nicht so schön aus ...
Eher so ein bisschen in Richtung oberschrottig ... 
  

Und diese Geister hier, die geistern nur herum. Die sind keine Hilfe ...
 

Meine Frau liegt auf dem Sofa ...
"Kaputt" sagt sie.
Versteh ich nicht, sie hat doch nur ein paar verwelkte Blümeln abgeschnippelt. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wenigstens bissel Bier hat sie mir vorhin noch vorbei gebracht. 
Eine liebe Frau ...


----------



## axel120470 (14. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Bissel vernebelt, wie bei einem Großbrand ...
> Oder hast Du etwa wieder das Steak auf dem Grill vergessen?
> 
> 
> ...



Ne Carsten. Das Steak hab ich vorher verspeißt und das ein und andere Bierchen dabei getrunken

Die Lampen blenden so, deshalb siehts vielleicht ein wenig nebelig aus.

War ja auch nur die Handykamera

Und pfleg mal Deine Frau ein bißchen, sie versorgt dich doch such immer so gur


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2018)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Die Lampen blenden so, deshalb siehts vielleicht ein wenig nebelig aus.


 Ach was, das kann doch jeder sagen. 
Das Grillgut verbrennt und dann sind die Lampen daran schuld.


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Ich kümmere mich doch immer um meine Frau.
Habe ihr doch gestern extra noch Säcke für den Grünschnitt mitgebracht ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Okt. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo, man merkt deutlich das es auf die kalte Jahreszeit zugeht.



am 01 und 02. Oktober habe ich es in Urlaub auch deutlich gesehen, da gabs weißes, hartes Wasser von oben

  Anhang anzeigen 203527


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Urlauber,

da bist Du aber auch extra auf den höchsten Hügel gefahren ...  


Gruß Carsten

PS:
In D ist es warm.
Also ganz warm.


----------



## Lumita (14. Okt. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und was kostet der Spaß , wenn man fragen darf?


540 Euro das Zelt + 95 Euro Sturmsicherungsset


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Meine Frau liegt auf dem Sofa ...
> "Kaputt" sagt sie.
> Versteh ich nicht, sie hat doch nur ein paar verwelkte Blümeln abgeschnippelt.
> PS:
> ...



Weist du eigentlich was es für eine Frau heißt täglich Bierkästen aus dem Keller und wieder zurück zu schleppen? Gönne ihr doch mal ein Wellness-Wochenende, so was kommt bei Frauen gut an. Da kannst du punkten.

Was mir gerade so einfiel, du bist doch ein Bastler, baue ihr doch einen Lastenaufzug. Natürlich nicht mit handbetriebener Seilwinde sondern schon voll automatisiert. Du kannst das ganze ja in deine " homematic " integrieren, dann meldet sich " Alexa " und fragt:  das Bier ist fast alle soll ich welches bestellen?

PS.  Man wird ja nicht jünger, und sollte es sich so leicht wie möglich machen.


----------



## troll20 (14. Okt. 2018)

Roland, die Idee gefällt mir 

Und wenn Alexa schon mal einkaufen geht kann sie doch auch gleich mal Geld vom Google-Konto mitbringen das liegt ja eh nur dumm rum und fängt womöglich noch an zu schimmeln.


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Gönne ihr doch mal ein Wellness-Wochenende, so was kommt bei Frauen gut an. Da kannst du punkten.


Aber Roland, so etwas hat sie doch schon von mir bekommen. Das war vor, ..., ich denke so um 1997 oder 1998.
Man kann doch nicht immer das Gleiche schenken.

Ansonsten helfe ich ihr doch schon, wo immer ich nur kann.
Gestern zum Beispiel, da habe ich ihr beim Frühstück geholfen. Habe die Kaffeemaschine eingeschaltet. 



trampelkraut schrieb:


> baue ihr doch einen Lastenaufzug


Gute Idee.
Aber sie ist doch schlank, da wäre ein Lastenaufzug doch etwas übertrieben. 


Gruß Carsten


PS:
'Alexa' ist keine so gute Idee. Vielleicht später mal, wenn Alexa allein und ohne Eltern arbeiten kann. 


PPS:


troll20 schrieb:


> Geld vom Google-Konto mitbringen das liegt ja eh nur dumm rum und fängt womöglich noch an zu schimmeln.


Ich habs einfach in den Garten und in den Teich geworfen. 
Und in meine Frau. Ganz so preiswert sind Frauen ja auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. Okt. 2018)

Guten Morgen!
bei mir am Teich sieht es jetzt immer noch wie im Sommer aus. Nur manche Pflanzen sind in bisschen brauner.
Der __ Spaltgriffel blüht auch noch, Bienen sammeln am blüh enden Borretsch. Das ist nicht normal. Aber schön.

Die Safrancrokusse haben sich seit 2015 vermehrt und blühen. Für eine Paella reicht es aber noch nicht.

warte auf die Fotos ...

Wir machen uns heute noch ein paar schöne Tage


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. Okt. 2018)

An beiden Enden der Brücke dürfen die Zitruspflanzen noch Sonne tanken bevor es ins Winterquartier geht.

  
wer findet die Biene?

  
    
Nicht am Teich aber nett


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Gute Idee.
> Aber sie ist doch schlank, da wäre ein Lastenaufzug doch etwas übertrieben.



Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden!  

Vielleicht würde sie mit Lastenaufzug etwas kurviger, aber da will ich dir nicht reinreden das ist reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2018)

Ach was ...
Bevor sie auf dem Beifahrersitz anfängt mit klappern, da bekommt sie eine größere Verpflegungsration.


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Hoffentlich liest sie das nicht ... 
Sie fragt dann wieder, was die Leute von uns denken sollen.

Hhmm ...
"Vielleicht nur, dass ich ein größeres Teil einer hinteren Sitzgelegenheit bin und Du hast all ihr Mitleid." 

PPS:
Nein, ist alles gut


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Okt. 2018)

Hallo,
damit wir mal wieder zumThema zurück kommen - Seerosen blühen nicht mehr , Pflanzen bitten um Rückschnitt , Umwälzung sollte reduziert werden , Bier wird draußen eh' kalt  ... da hilft nur, das Ganze gelassen zu nehmen, und mal zuzuschauen statt wild 'dran zu arbeiten (nächste Woche wird wieder zurückgeschnitten ...).


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. Nov. 2018)

Guten Morgen,
ja, Rolf. Jetzt kann man an die herbstlichen Gartenaktivitäten denken. Aber keinen übertriebenen Aktivismus starten. Was jetzt nicht mehr erledigt wird, läuft nicht weg und kann im Frühjahr auch noch gemacht werden.
  
Der __ Spaltgriffel hat nochmal zwei Blüten angesetzt. Die haben sogar die -1°C von vorletzter Nacht überstanden!
Die letzten Tage war es richtig Herbstlich. Die Zitruspflanzen und die anderen Südländer mussten ins Gewächshaus. Da wird es auch jedes Jahr enger

Wenn es nochmal schöner wird kommen die wieder raus bevor die Folie eingebaut wird und das Winterquartier  endgültig bezogen wird.

Halloween haben wir gut überstanden. War ganz schön gruselig.


----------



## pyro (1. Nov. 2018)

Ich hab im Ufergraben noch ein paar letzte Blüten ... dann war es das dieses Jahr mit Blütenpracht am Teich.

Abgestorbene Seerosenblätter und -blüten hab ich etwas herausgefischt damit nicht so viel Biomasse in den Teich kommt. Die Pflanzen am Ufer sind noch nicht zurückgeschnitten. Das läuft aber nicht davon.
Problematisch ist ein massiver Wasserverlust den ich derzeit habe. Ich muss vom Worst Case ausgehen... Loch oder Riss in der EPDM-Teichfolie...


----------



## Benny337 (1. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
die Saison ist schon fast vorbei aber dafür gibt es kristallklares Wasser 
Für mich die beste Zeit zum Unterwasserfotos machen.
Hier ein paar gelungene Aufnahmen aus meinem Gartenteich


----------



## pyro (1. Nov. 2018)

Tolle Bilder!!
Mit welcher Cam machst Du die Unterwasserfotos?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Nov. 2018)

hallo,
 noch ein paar Herbstbilder vom Garten und Teich.
 Das Wetter ist ja noch herrlich, aber es wird bald vorbei sein mit den letzten Blüten.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,
so einen langen, schönen und bunten Herbst gibt's ja nicht jedes Jahr, da möchte ich auch nicht mit Teichbildern geizen. Wir haben, wie schon anderswo geschrieben, die Rasenfläche zugunsten einiger Blühpflanzen ein wenig reduziert. Aus der Erfahrung mit andern Beeten und dem Vorsatz, an dieser Stelle nichts mehr grundlegend zu ändern, wurde dem Rasen auch entsprechend Einhalt geboten.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,

das erste Eis auf dem Filtergraben, der Teich selbst ist noch eisfrei.

    

Die Palme haben wir am Freitag eingepackt, wird jedes Jahr aufwendiger. Als der Hund das Teil zum ersten mal sah hat er es erst mal 5 Minuten lang angebellt, den Burschen kannte er halt noch nicht.


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Nov. 2018)

Hallo,
bei uns ist auch zum ersten Mal Eis auf dem neuen Teich. Das Wasser hat weiter unten ca. 4,5° heute Morgen.
Schöne Strukturen haben sich da ausgebildet. 

Zum Schlittschuhlaufen wäre das nicht so ideal.


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Nov. 2018)

Meine Frau sagte gerade daß das ein bisschen an Ginko biloba Blätter erinnert.


 Stimmt.


----------



## center (19. Nov. 2018)

Ich hatte den ganzen Sommer über einen Forsch in der Filtertonne, Manchmal waren es auch 2.
Ich denke mal die sind vom Nachbarteich rübergekommen. Obwohl der ein Stück entfernt ist und ein Wiesenweg und ein Graben noch dazwischen sind.
Zum Anfang hab ich sie immer wieder rausgeschmissen. In meinen Teich können Sie nicht alleine rein, da er ca 30 cm hoch ist. Raus schon. (einfacher Rechteckteich ohne Uferzone)
 

Naja auf jeden Fall kamen sie immer wieder. Irgendwann hab ich sie in meinen Teich gesetzt und eine Schwimminsel gebaut.
Einer war dann länger im Teich. Der andere ist wieder raus und wieder in die Tonne. Der Andere 2 Monate später dann auch.

Dann hab ich sie gelassen und gedacht, wenn es kälter wird haun die schon ab und graben sich irgendwo ein.

Vor 3 Wochen war einer schon weg. Vor 1 Woche der andere auch.
Am Samstag hab ich aus den Filter dann das Wasser abgelassen um alles winterfest zu machen.
Und was kam zum Vorschein, ein Forsch.
Hab ihn in die Hecke gesetzt, damit er verschwindet und sich einbuddln kann.
Weiter Wasser abgelassen. Plötzlich der 2. Frosch auch noch in der Tonne.
Ich hab dann erstmal die Arbeiten gestoppt. Der andere Forsch in der Hecke hatte sich auch noch kein Stück bewegt.
Dann erstmal gegoggelt, wie den so Wasserfrösche überwintern. Da stand das auch einige am Grund des Teiches überwintern. Wieder was gelernt.
Also beide in den Teich gesetzt, sind gleich beide zum Teichgrund geschwommen. Da sieht man sie jetzt sitzen.

So nun hoffe ich mal, dass ich noch alles richtig gemacht habe.


----------



## samorai (19. Nov. 2018)

Belüftung?


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Nov. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


>


Ich muss Unbedingt ein Bild von meinem Palmenlaubhaufen machen 

Schitt, die winterharten kleinen Stammyukas, die Agave und die winterharte Banane muss ja noch rein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Nov. 2018)

Hi Center,

Wasserfrösche (die grünen Quacker) überwintern im Gewässer. Grasfrösche meißt an Land (ein Teil auch im Wasser). __ Kröten und Molch an Land


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Nov. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich muss Unbedingt ein Bild von meinem Palmenlaubhaufen machen
> 
> Schitt, ......, die Agave .....  muss ja noch rein.



HI Thorsten,

die hab ich im Garten auch total vergessen bevor es in Reha ging. Die paar Frostnächte und 2 Tage Schnee sollten aber net viel ausgemacht haben da einigemaßen geschützt zwischen Scheune und kaputtnem Gewächshaus


----------



## DbSam (30. Nov. 2018)

... kalt isses und dazu noch ungemütlich. 
Derzeit - 0,9°C und es regnet ...
 
Jetzt nur noch ein bisschen Wind und es gibt ordentlich Zweige fürs Weihnachtsgesteck. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Nov. 2018)

Trist .. 

   

Wird Zeit, das eine vernünftige Abdeckung drauf kommt


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Dez. 2018)

Banane ?  

5 kleine Stammyukas   

Agave  

Palme 1    

Palme 2


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Dez. 2018)

Hier ein aktuelles Bild von oben - gerade beim größeren Wasserwechsel

  

Teichtemperatur 15.5 Grad.


----------



## samorai (2. Dez. 2018)

Hallo!
Leite gerade das 8°C warme Regenwasser in den Teich, spielt mir verdammt gut in die Karten.
Teich hat 3°C.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Dez. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Teich hat 3°C.


Wo wohnst du den......Polarkreis?


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2018)

Kannst du auf der Karte sehen / suchen.


----------



## Petta (3. Dez. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Teich hat 3°C.



Hallo Ron,
hatten wir vor ein paar Tagen auch.
Jetzt sind es im Teich 10° und Luft sind 11,9°


----------



## Michael H (7. Dez. 2018)

Hallo
Ist es nicht Geil , die Algen dort zu haben wo man(n) sie auch will .......


----------



## troll20 (8. Dez. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist es nicht Geil , die Algen dort zu haben wo man(n) sie auch will .......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 204627


Na da haben ja deine kleinen Koi ordentlich Futter und sind  zum Frühjahr auf mindestens 20+ gewachsen


----------



## Michael H (8. Dez. 2018)

Hallo
Ja , alles Jumbo Tosai .......


----------



## Ida17 (11. Dez. 2018)

Nabend,

von wegen wenig los am Teich, wie ich in der Doku bereits geschrieben habe.
Leider, leider habe ich (noch) keine Bilder, aber ein ganz seltener und unglaublich hübscher Gast kommt mich seit dem Wochenende besuchen...

Ein Eisvogel! 
Das hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten! 

Ich bin super glücklich darüber und freue mich von ganzem Herzen dem schönen Vögelchen eine ordentliche Portion Fisch bieten zu können!


----------



## Chelmon1 (15. Dez. 2018)

Glückwunsch Ida!
Bitte mach ein Bild und stelle es ein!
Ein Eisvogel am Teich wäre auch mein Traum.


Liebe Grüße,
Robert


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Dez. 2018)

Stille ruht der See....

     pünktlich wie vorhergesagt

Carsten bei dir wird es noch 3 -4 Stunden dauern, kannst schon mal dein privates Schneeräum-Team (Frau + Schaufel) aktivieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Dez. 2018)

Hi Roland,

so ähnlich siehts hier im Mittelhessen z.Z auch aus.
Gab kalte Füße als Mann nur in der Boxershort gerade mal schnell barfuß über die Wiese an den Teich ist um das aktuelle Bild zu machen und den heulenden Cocker wieder an der hohen Nachbarsmauer von dessem heißen "Puggel" wegzuholen)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (16. Dez. 2018)

Auf dem warmen Sofa sitzend gefallen mir eure Bilder außerorentlich gut . sieht alles so schön sauber aus 
Noch gibts hier oben bei Hannover keinen Schnee, muß ich auch nicht haben.


----------



## DbSam (16. Dez. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Carsten bei dir wird es noch 3 -4 Stunden dauern, kannst schon mal dein privates Schneeräum-Team (Frau + Schaufel) aktivieren.


Ja, ich habe sie schon vorbereitet und ebenso die Schneeschippe auf Einsatzfähigkeit überprüft.
Vorhin hat sie noch einen Kaffee getrunken und für die Schneewache noch einen zusätzlichen Pullover bereit gelegt, denn momentan herrschen draußen noch -2,7°C.
Ich höre sie jetzt schon frösteln und wärmte sie deshalb mit freundlichen Worten, wie "Ist nicht so schlimm, gegenüber heute früh ist es jetzt schon fast warm." o.ä., etwas auf.

Der Teich und dessen Umgebung sieht verlottert, trostlos, trist, hässlich und eher so in der Richtung wie 'gewollt und nicht gekonnt' aus und in den letzten sechs oder sieben Wochen hat niemand mehr weiter gemauert. Ein Elend ... 
 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Dez. 2018)

Ich weis nicht was du hast, Teich und Baustelle sehen doch aufgeräumt aus, also ich würde sogar sagen

*...vorbildlich/ordentlich oder so.......*


----------



## DbSam (16. Dez. 2018)

Na ja, in Farbe sieht das aber eben halt doch etwas besser aus.
Auch 'in total unfertig' und auch wenn man sich arg anstrengen muss, um sich das Elend 'in fertig' vorstellen zu können. 
Vor knapp fünf Wochen sah es noch so aus, dann kam der Frost:
 
Vier Wochen hätte der Winter mit seinen ollen Vollfrost-Temperaturen von mir aus ruhig noch warten können.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Dez. 2018)

jolantha schrieb:


> oben bei Hannover keinen Schnee


Also du bist glaube ich ... wenn ich mich richtig Erinnere nördlich von Hannover.
Bin morgen wieder Südlich in Springe......also westlich beim Kaiser Willhelm sind es derzeit 2-3 cm.....oder anders, beim Rassen schauen nur noch an bestimmten Stellen die Grassspitzen durch den Schnee.


----------



## Haggard (17. Dez. 2018)

Schnee gab´s bei uns gestern. Von Mittags bis Abends war´s weiß, heute Morgen alles weg.

Meine Baustelle möchte ich auch mal zeigen. Habe nächstes Jahr noch viel zu tun !


----------



## jolantha (18. Dez. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> wenn ich mich richtig Erinnere nördlich von Hannover.


Eigentlich ein bißchen mehr gen Osten, oder genauer Nord-Ost . 
Jetzt wird es aber schon wieder wärmer, und wenn was runter kommt, wird es Regen sein .


----------



## Ida17 (18. Dez. 2018)

Moin,

bei uns hat es auch geschneit, traute ja meinen Augen nicht 
Ist aber alles schon wieder weg, also wieder kurze Hose Badelatschen 

 


PS: Den Eisvogel bekomme ich nicht vor die Linse, ich hab zwar ein Bild... aber das traue ich mich nicht reinzustellen, so grottenschlecht ist es


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Dez. 2018)

Komm traue dich halt, sie werden schon nicht über dich herfallen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Dez. 2018)

Jaa, Ida bitte trau Dich! Bitte bitte


----------



## Ida17 (18. Dez. 2018)

Na gut... Wer findet den Vogel? 

Bei der Bildqualität bekommt ja Beklemmungen


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Dez. 2018)

Aber es ist dokumentiert !


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Dez. 2018)

Habe mir erlaubt ihn etwas beizuholen, ist bei der Auflösung so gut wie unmöglich.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Dez. 2018)

Stand heute:

  

  

Grüße - Fabian


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Dez. 2018)

Hallo Fabian,
das könnte ja auch eine Aufnahme aus dem Sommer sein ! Bei uns ist der Schnee vom Wochenende leider schon lange weg, aber schön war's trotzdem  (und kalt ist's immer noch ).


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Dez. 2018)

Ja, trifft aber leider nur für die Koi zu .. 

Schnee, gibt es hier nicht ..
Ein paar Stunden lag hier bereits Schnee, anschließend kam der Regen.
Geht auch ab dem Wochenende so weiter.

Regnerische Weihnachten 
Wie immer .. -.-


----------

